# Responsabilità



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2019)

*Responsabilità*

IN MEMORIA DI DANIELE NARDI

In giro per Latina oltre che per i social c’è chi dice: “Ma chi glielo ha fatto fare? Come gli salta per la testa, a uno di Sezze, di andare fino sopra all’Himalaya, al Nanga Narbat, con moglie e un figlio piccolo a casa? Non glielo aveva detto pure Messner: rinunciate, non andateci?”. Be’, con tutto il rispetto per Messner, credo però che non ci sia stato nessuno – tra tutti quelli che lo hanno conosciuto sia a Sezze che a Latina, a cominciare dalla madre – che non gli abbia detto chissà quante volte: “Non partire Danie’, stàttene alla casa!”
Ma lui ti guardava con quegli occhi bambini, e poi sorrideva: “Debbo andare per forza”.
“Pìgliatela in quel posto, allora, adesso” dicono sui social o in giro per i bar, dimenticando che – prima o poi – si muore tutti a questo mondo, pure quelli che restano a casa. Pure giovani giovani, magari in macchina sulla Pontina o una Migliara, quando non proprio dentro il bagno di casa, scivolando sulla saponetta. Muoiono perfino quelli che non fumano – quelli che non hanno proprio mai fumato, mai drogato, mai bevuto, pensa tu! – mentre certi che fumano arrivano pure a cent’anni. C’è poco da fare: prima o poi si muore tutti e non conta – alla fine – come si muore, ma come si è vissuto.
Non c’è essere umano che – da bambino o adolescente – non abbia sognato di fare, da grande, ciò che nessun altro aveva mai fatto: nel lavoro, nello sport, nell’arte, nella scienza o nell’avventura. Poi man mano, crescendo, la maggior parte si adegua agli standard del reale e cerca una vita pressappoco uguale a quella degli altri: “Perché chiedere di più?”
Ci sono invece quelli – una minoranza – a cui il fuoco non si spegne con la crescita, a cui il fuoco rimane. A loro non basta una vita normale. Debbono sempre osare e stirarla al massimo: sempre in cerca di guai, sempre in bilico sull’orlo per superare il limite. Pensano un’impresa e subito la tentano, e più è difficile e più gli viene voglia: “Non l’ha fatta mai nessuno? Be’, è per questo che la debbo fare io. Se no chi la fa?”. Pensa solo a quanta gente è morta, prima che imparassimo a volare.
Quelli che vanno in cerca di guai ci servono come il pane. Svolgono una fondamentale funzione cosmica, prima ancora che sociale. E’ una legge della fisica: non possiamo essere tutti perfettamente uguali, non esiste in natura la normalità. Pure se vai in spiaggia da Capo Portiere a Rio Martino e ti metti con il microscopio, tu non troverai due chicchi di sabbia perfettamente identici. Ora noi umani siamo sostanzialmente tutti uguali e le spinte che animano il conscio e l’inconscio di quella minoranza – quelli che, quando tutti guardano da una parte, loro invece guardano da un’altra: per terra, di lato, per aria o comunque oltre; i divergenti – quelle stesse spinte le abbiamo tutti, dentro. La maggioranza poi le reprime, per il fortissimo impulso a conformarsi agli altri, a sembrare in tutto e per tutto uguali per essere accettati dagli altri, amati e rassicurati. 
Per fortuna però ci sono pure quelli come Daniele Nardi – ma come anche Tom Ballard e Virginia Chimenti del resto, la funzionaria Onu di origini cisternesi caduta l’altro giorno col Boeing in Etiopia, mentre era in volo per Nairobi – che quelle spinte non le hanno represse ed hanno vissuto fino in fondo la voglia di divergere, di scoprire l’ignoto e superare i limiti imposti.
Se non ci fossero al mondo quelli come loro – quelli che con gli occhi bambini e col sorriso sulle labbra sfidano l’inviolabile – noi staremmo tutti ancora all’età della pietra, anzi, pure prima: sopra le piante come ogni altra specie di scimmie, nel centro dell’Africa, a mangiare banane. Quando il primo di noi – un milione e mezzo d’anni fa – è sceso dall’albero, ha raccolto una pietra e con questa pietra ne ha scheggiata un’altra per farne un utensile e s’è levato in piedi in mezzo alla savana, a vedere se per caso passasse una gazzella, noi tutti in coro, da sopra all’albero, gli strillavamo: “Che cazzo stai a fa’? Torna subito qua sopra, che là sotto ti si mangiano i leoni”. 
Invece è lì che è nata la civiltà – la tèkne, lo sviluppo – il primo passo della civilizzazione, con tutti noi che dietro a lui, mano mano, siamo scesi dall’albero e un passo dopo l’altro, seguendo loro, siamo arrivati dove siamo, alle navicelle spaziali oramai pronte per la conquista dello spazio. Ogni singolo progresso dell’umanità è dovuto a quei pochi – come Daniele Nardi – nati e cresciuti con il fuoco dentro e privi del normale senso del limite. Li dovremmo solo ringraziare.
Ciao, Daniele. Riposa in pace col tuo amico Tom Ballard. Vi sia lieve la neve che vi copre.
Un pensiero ai vostri cari.

a.p. – 12 marzo 2019


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IN MEMORIA DI DANIELE NARDI  In giro per Latina oltre che per i social c’è chi dice: “Ma chi glielo ha fatto fare? Come gli salta per la testa, a uno di Sezze, di andare fino sopra all’Himalaya, al Nanga Narbat, con moglie e un figlio piccolo a casa? Non glielo aveva detto pure Messner: rinunciate, non andateci?”. Be’, con tutto il rispetto per Messner, credo però che non ci sia stato nessuno – tra tutti quelli che lo hanno conosciuto sia a Sezze che a Latina, a cominciare dalla madre – che non gli abbia detto chissà quante volte: “Non partire Danie’, stàttene alla casa!” Ma lui ti guardava con quegli occhi bambini, e poi sorrideva: “Debbo andare per forza”. “Pìgliatela in quel posto, allora, adesso” dicono sui social o in giro per i bar, dimenticando che – prima o poi – si muore tutti a questo mondo, pure quelli che restano a casa. Pure giovani giovani, magari in macchina sulla Pontina o una Migliara, quando non proprio dentro il bagno di casa, scivolando sulla saponetta. Muoiono perfino quelli che non fumano – quelli che non hanno proprio mai fumato, mai drogato, mai bevuto, pensa tu! – mentre certi che fumano arrivano pure a cent’anni. C’è poco da fare: prima o poi si muore tutti e non conta – alla fine – come si muore, ma come si è vissuto. Non c’è essere umano che – da bambino o adolescente – non abbia sognato di fare, da grande, ciò che nessun altro aveva mai fatto: nel lavoro, nello sport, nell’arte, nella scienza o nell’avventura. Poi man mano, crescendo, la maggior parte si adegua agli standard del reale e cerca una vita pressappoco uguale a quella degli altri: “Perché chiedere di più?” Ci sono invece quelli – una minoranza – a cui il fuoco non si spegne con la crescita, a cui il fuoco rimane. A loro non basta una vita normale. Debbono sempre osare e stirarla al massimo: sempre in cerca di guai, sempre in bilico sull’orlo per superare il limite. Pensano un’impresa e subito la tentano, e più è difficile e più gli viene voglia: “Non l’ha fatta mai nessuno? Be’, è per questo che la debbo fare io. Se no chi la fa?”. Pensa solo a quanta gente è morta, prima che imparassimo a volare. Quelli che vanno in cerca di guai ci servono come il pane. Svolgono una fondamentale funzione cosmica, prima ancora che sociale. E’ una legge della fisica: non possiamo essere tutti perfettamente uguali, non esiste in natura la normalità. Pure se vai in spiaggia da Capo Portiere a Rio Martino e ti metti con il microscopio, tu non troverai due chicchi di sabbia perfettamente identici. Ora noi umani siamo sostanzialmente tutti uguali e le spinte che animano il conscio e l’inconscio di quella minoranza – quelli che, quando tutti guardano da una parte, loro invece guardano da un’altra: per terra, di lato, per aria o comunque oltre; i divergenti – quelle stesse spinte le abbiamo tutti, dentro. La maggioranza poi le reprime, per il fortissimo impulso a conformarsi agli altri, a sembrare in tutto e per tutto uguali per essere accettati dagli altri, amati e rassicurati.  Per fortuna però ci sono pure quelli come Daniele Nardi – ma come anche Tom Ballard e Virginia Chimenti del resto, la funzionaria Onu di origini cisternesi caduta l’altro giorno col Boeing in Etiopia, mentre era in volo per Nairobi – che quelle spinte non le hanno represse ed hanno vissuto fino in fondo la voglia di divergere, di scoprire l’ignoto e superare i limiti imposti. Se non ci fossero al mondo quelli come loro – quelli che con gli occhi bambini e col sorriso sulle labbra sfidano l’inviolabile – noi staremmo tutti ancora all’età della pietra, anzi, pure prima: sopra le piante come ogni altra specie di scimmie, nel centro dell’Africa, a mangiare banane. Quando il primo di noi – un milione e mezzo d’anni fa – è sceso dall’albero, ha raccolto una pietra e con questa pietra ne ha scheggiata un’altra per farne un utensile e s’è levato in piedi in mezzo alla savana, a vedere se per caso passasse una gazzella, noi tutti in coro, da sopra all’albero, gli strillavamo: “Che cazzo stai a fa’? Torna subito qua sopra, che là sotto ti si mangiano i leoni”.  Invece è lì che è nata la civiltà – la tèkne, lo sviluppo – il primo passo della civilizzazione, con tutti noi che dietro a lui, mano mano, siamo scesi dall’albero e un passo dopo l’altro, seguendo loro, siamo arrivati dove siamo, alle navicelle spaziali oramai pronte per la conquista dello spazio. Ogni singolo progresso dell’umanità è dovuto a quei pochi – come Daniele Nardi – nati e cresciuti con il fuoco dentro e privi del normale senso del limite. Li dovremmo solo ringraziare. Ciao, Daniele. Riposa in pace col tuo amico Tom Ballard. Vi sia lieve la neve che vi copre. Un pensiero ai vostri cari.  a.p. – 12 marzo 2019


  Non condivido una parola di questo articolo. Andare a suicidarsi per provare i propri limiti è un affare individuale, andare a rischiare la vita per farlo, crescere senza un marito o un padre no, è una cosa che ci riguarda tutti perchè come appunto il titolo del 3d è un fatto di "responsabilità" collettiva, non individuale, che viene prima e distingue un adulto da un bambino mai cresciuto, appunto. La sfida ha un senso se è razionale, sennò diventa appunto un suicidio. Detto per inciso credo che l'umanità abbia ricevuto molto di più da personaggi come Freud, Darwin e lo sconosciuto inventore dell' ombrello piuttosto che da questi inutili Peter Pan della sfida.


----------



## Martoriato (14 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non condivido una parola di questo articolo. Andare a suicidarsi per provare i propri limiti è un affare individuale, andare a rischiare la vita per farlo, crescere senza un marito o un padre no, è una cosa che ci riguarda tutti perchè come appunto il titolo del 3d è un fatto di "responsabilità" collettiva, non individuale, che viene prima e distingue un adulto da un bambino mai cresciuto, appunto. La sfida ha un senso se è razionale, sennò diventa appunto un suicidio. Detto per inciso credo che l'umanità abbia ricevuto molto di più da personaggi come Freud, Darwin e lo sconosciuto inventore dell' ombrello piuttosto che da questi inutili Peter Pan della sfida.



Esattamente. 

Un povero narciso con seri problemi ai neurotrasmettitori della paura. Non scuso del tutto nemmeno la compagna per aver fatto un figlio con un individuo simile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2019)

L’autore è Antonio Pennacchi


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2019)

Anch’io non sono d’accordo e per me la mia protezione per senso di responsabilità è stata immediata, appena ho avuto in braccio mia figlia. 
Però dà un punto di vista diverso.


----------



## spleen (14 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io non sono d’accordo e per me la mia protezione per senso di responsabilità è stata immediata, appena ho avuto in braccio mia figlia.  Però dà un punto di vista diverso.


  L'assunto che non regge è che l'umanità debba riconoscimento e conquiste a chi ha sfidato i limiti. Errato. L'umanità deve molto a chi ha pensato molto, anche in modo non convenzionale, ma la sfida parte dal pensiero, non dall'azione.


----------



## Lostris (14 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non condivido una parola di questo articolo. Andare a suicidarsi per provare i propri limiti è un affare individuale, andare a rischiare la vita per farlo, crescere senza un marito o un padre no, è una cosa che ci riguarda tutti perchè come appunto il titolo del 3d è un fatto di "responsabilità" collettiva, non individuale, che viene prima e distingue un adulto da un bambino mai cresciuto, appunto. La sfida ha un senso se è razionale, sennò diventa appunto un suicidio. Detto per inciso credo che l'umanità abbia ricevuto molto di più da personaggi come Freud, Darwin e lo sconosciuto inventore dell' ombrello piuttosto che da questi inutili Peter Pan della sfida.


Quoto.
E aggiungo:

La mia opinione sulla tragedia del NANGA PARBAT


ALPINISMO, RICERCA DEL LIMITE O FOLLIA?
Un grandissimo dell'alpinismo d'altri tempi, certo Cesarino Fava, mi diceva spesso "Se non vuoi rischiare niente dovresti startene nel letto, e non è detto che ti vada bene!"
Ho avuto, nella mia vita, la fortuna di ammalarmi di questa inesorabile malattia, che ti spinge a lasciare le certezze per avventurarti, con uno zaino sulla schiena e il futuro sulle punte delle dita, su pareti sempre più grandi, sempre più difficili, sempre più lontane... ancora più grande fortuna, l'aver potuto godere dell'amicizia, della saggezza, dell'esperienza di leggende come Walter Bonatti, Cesare Maestri, Sergio Martini, Almo Giambisi, e tanti altri con cui ho avuto l'opportunità di condividere grandi e piccole avventure. Per questo vissuto, credo di sapere e capire, con tutti i limiti della soggettività, cosa spinge un uomo a sfidare se stesso e, a volte, l'impossibile...
Perchè Alpinismo è, nella sua essenza, il desiderio di sfidare l'impossibile. E in questo senso non può avere limiti, o logiche. 
Tuttavia, esiste un calcolo di quello che è il limite oltre il quale qualunque azione è, semplicemente, non più un sogno da inseguire ma una assoluta e insensata follia.
Ma è un calcolo intimamente soggettivo, che ogni alpinista elabora in base alla propria visione del mondo e dei valori della vita parametrati con le proprie ambizioni.
Però è altrettanto vero che la storia e le frontiere dell'alpinismo si sono sempre misurate sul superamento di difficoltà tecniche, e mai sul più o meno fortunoso superamento di situazioni oggettivamente pericolose!
Era una premessa necessaria per affrontare la tragedia che si è consumata, in questi giorni, sulla mostruosa quinta di roccia e ghiaccio di una grande montagna del Karakorum. 
Ci sono infiniti motivi se, durante oltre un secolo di storia alpinistica estrema sulle grandi cime, il pilastro Mummery sul Nanga Parbat è rimasto inviolato. Il primo e più elementare è, semplicemente, che tutti i migliori alpinisti di ogni epoca hanno sempre valutato quella salita come un'impresa suicida, per la quale il rischio era infinite volte superiore alla eventuale riuscita, a fronte di nessun "avanzamento" delle frontiere alpinistiche. E questo concetto anche Daniele Nardi l'aveva dichiarato, in diretta, nell'ultima trasmissione televisiva a cui aveva partecipato prima di partire. Dichiarando anche, però, di voler compiere "qualcosa di nuovo".
E' qui che, secondo me, questa storia si intorbida, e ascoltando le ultime frasi in televisione dell'alpinista di Latina si avverte, netta, la sensazione di ascoltare una dichiarazione di suicidio.
La "via impossibile" sul pilastro del Nanga, sfiorata per errore soltanto dai fratelli Messner durante la tragica discesa del 1970 e in cui Ghunter sparì travolto da una valanga, non è determinata da grandi difficoltà alpinistiche, e la sua salita non apporterebbe alcun "merito" o crescita alla storia dell'alpinismo.
Ci sono vie in alta quota, salite da decine di ottimi alpinisti, che sono tecnicamente molto più impegnative rispetto allo sperone Mummery, ma questo è considerato "impossibile" da scalare a causa dei pericoli oggettivi assoluti che rendono quella parete di roccia uno scivolo naturale per la continua caduta di valanghe e seracchi di ghiaccio - grandi come palazzi di 8 piani - contro cui non esiste alcuna protezione nè possibilità di evitarli.
Per cercare di rendere comprensibile il livello di rischio, equivarrebbe a correre in contromano su un'autostrada affollata a 200 all'ora, però bendati.
Allora perchè accettare un rischio così sproporzionato? Domanda a cui non esiste risposta nè logica nè emotiva.
Perchè, in 120 anni di storia alpinistica, Daniele Nardi è stato l'unico a immaginare e tentare di salire il pilastro Mummery, e lo ha fatto per ben 5 volte e sempre con compagni diversi, tutti eccellenti alpinisti, che però non se la sono sentita di "ritentare" di rendere reale il sogno, o la follia, dell'alpinista laziale. Anche perchè, come già detto sopra, la storia dell'alpinismo si misura sulle difficoltà tecniche e sul loro superamento, e mai sui pericoli, che ovviamente ci sono, ma vengono valutati come una condizione inevitabile per confrontarsi, appunto, con le difficoltà tecniche.  Parlando dello Sperone Mummery, invece, i pericoli oggettivi superano di gran lunga qualunque potenziale difficoltà tecnica, e rendono insensata la sua salita in quanto il rapporto "importanza della scalata/rischi oggettivi" è enormemente preponderante verso questi ultimi.
Oggi, sui giornali, personaggi di spicco del mondo alpinistico, da Messner a Moro, parlano apertamente di "suicidio"... può sembrare un'opinione crudele, irrispettosa, ma è purtroppo quanto avvenuto. Con l'aggravante che, nella sua follia, Daniele Nardi ha trascinato con se un giovane e straordinario talento dell'arrampicata, ma privo di qualsiasi esperienza in alta quota essendo alla sua prima spedizione sulle grandi montagne, e costretto un bimbo di sei mesi a crescere senza un padre.
Tutto il resto sono illazioni, opinioni, chiacchiere e  teorie...
Ognuno sceglie il proprio destino, ma deve esserne consapevole e responsabile. Purtroppo, per l'alpinismo e gli appassionati di alpinismo, e per tutti quelli che vengono ancora contagiati da questa affascinante malattia, Daniele Nardi, a prescindere dalla solidarietà e compassione che si deve ad ogni visionario, rappresenta un "cattivo maestro". Disposto a sacrificare buon senso, esperienza, vita sua e di quelli che restano, in nome dell'ambizione di entrare nel "libro delle leggende" delle grandi imprese in montagna.
In opposizione a questa follia, mi torna in mente una frase di Manolo: "Non vado in montagna per morire, anzi. Ci vado per vivere la bellezza della Natura, lontano dalle contaminazioni sociali, dalle certezze soffocanti, dalle false sicurezze."
Pensando all'Alpinismo, ho sempre pensato a questo, e non a diventare "leggenda"...

Michele Dalla Palma


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo:
> 
> La mia opinione sulla tragedia del NANGA PARBAT
> ...


Interessante. Soprattutto l’opinione di Messner...non mia che trovo avventuroso salire su una scala per mettere le tende.

Fatto salvo che si può morire scivolando nella vasca da bagno, meglio non andare contromano.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2019)

Io credo che si abbia comunque sempre bisogno di qualche pazzo o di qualche eroe, ogni tanto.
In fin dei conti anche Gesù sapeva che il suo sarebbe stato un suicidio.
Questo è il senso dell'articolo.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Interessante. Soprattutto l’opinione di Messner...non mia che trovo avventuroso salire su una scala per mettere le tende.
> 
> Fatto salvo che si può morire scivolando nella vasca da bagno, meglio non andare contromano.


Sono d'accordo con te

Anche chi muore ammazzato perché ha denunciato chi gli chiedeva il pizzo, doveva pensare che era un padre di famiglia

E poi uno così non va sposato per forza, volendo c'è anche quello che scrive sul giornale (cit. Vasco Rossi)


----------



## Lara3 (15 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> IN MEMORIA DI DANIELE NARDI
> 
> In giro per Latina oltre che per i social c’è chi dice: “Ma chi glielo ha fatto fare? Come gli salta per la testa, a uno di Sezze, di andare fino sopra all’Himalaya, al Nanga Narbat, con moglie e un figlio piccolo a casa? Non glielo aveva detto pure Messner: rinunciate, non andateci?”. Be’, con tutto il rispetto per Messner, credo però che non ci sia stato nessuno – tra tutti quelli che lo hanno conosciuto sia a Sezze che a Latina, a cominciare dalla madre – che non gli abbia detto chissà quante volte: “Non partire Danie’, stàttene alla casa!”
> Ma lui ti guardava con quegli occhi bambini, e poi sorrideva: “Debbo andare per forza”.
> ...


Mio amante fa sport estremi, ma se dovesse smettere non è più lui. È così e basta. È una sfida nel superare i propri limiti. Mi ha coinvolto in qualche sua attività e sono rimasta sorpresa di quello che sono capace di fare. Importante dare sempre priorità alla prudenza. Ma la prudenza è relativa sia quando fai una pista blu sia quando fai fuori pista.
Che riposi in pace.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> 
> Anche chi muore ammazzato perché ha denunciato chi gli chiedeva il pizzo, doveva pensare che era un padre di famiglia
> 
> E poi uno così non va sposato per forza, volendo c'è anche quello che scrive sul giornale (cit. Vasco Rossi)


Mi pare che ci sia una differenza decisiva tra le motivazioni che portano a correre dei rischi. 
Hai toccato un punto importante perché per denunciare i criminali io il rischio lo correrei senza esitazione perché il pensiero di fare una cosa giusta mi fa sentire invulnerabile.
E questo mi fa pensare che si tratta di una sensazione individuale di “eroismo” che porta a correre rischi per cose che si pensa valgano la pena.
Se penso a Bonatti penso a una figura eroica eppure rischi ne ha corsi!


----------



## Foglia (15 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che ci sia una differenza decisiva tra le motivazioni che portano a correre dei rischi.
> Hai toccato un punto importante perché per denunciare i criminali io il rischio lo correrei senza esitazione perché il pensiero di fare una cosa giusta mi fa sentire invulnerabile.
> E questo mi fa pensare che si tratta di una sensazione individuale di “eroismo” che porta a correre rischi per cose che si pensa valgano la pena.
> Se penso a Bonatti penso a una figura eroica eppure rischi ne ha corsi!


Per me sarebbe importante come mi sento all'origine. Se mi sento  (o non mi sento) di fare una cosa, avendone valutato i rischi.
Ecco: eviterei in ogni caso di farla PER divenirne una sorta di  "testimonial". Potrei diventarlo ugualmente, ma non sarebbe quella la finalità per così dire  "iniziale".

L'autore dell'articolo che hai postato in apertura, ha incentrato buona parte delle sue  "riflessioni" sulla  "utilità", di certe imprese. Sul fatto che a morire in imprese disperate , o temerarie, si sia necessariamente di aiuto allo sviluppo (inteso come progresso) di una società che in generale temeraria non lo e'. Ecco: io su questo non concordo. Sul fatto di far passare qualcuno come testimonial a tutti i costi, e costi cio' che costi. Siamo tutti testimoni di un percorso, che è il nostro, e banalizzare la normalità di qualunque vita  (dicendo che  "non ci porta avanti") allo scopo di dare un senso a un'altra vita, non lo posso condividere. La vita non si  "dimostra". La vita è. Vita per tutti. E non sta certo a me o a chiunque altro metterla in contrapposizione con altre vite. Non guarderei alla utilità di una impresa temeraria quando sull'altro piatto della bilancia c'è un uomo, ancora prima di un padre, un figlio, un marito e un testimonial da "tifare". Capisco che potessero essere parole in risposta a chi ha detto che  "se la e' cercata". Ecco: cercata proprio non credo.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che ci sia una differenza decisiva tra le motivazioni che portano a correre dei rischi.
> Hai toccato un punto importante perché per denunciare i criminali io il rischio lo correrei senza esitazione perché il pensiero di fare una cosa giusta mi fa sentire invulnerabile.
> E questo mi fa pensare che si tratta di una sensazione individuale di “eroismo” che porta a correre rischi per cose che si pensa valgano la pena.
> Se penso a Bonatti penso a una figura eroica eppure rischi ne ha corsi!


L'ho toccato deliberatamente, quel punto importante

Anche perché le motivazioni che molti danno alla omertà sono esattamente le stesse.

"Tieni famiglia, non fare cazzate"

Che hanno una loro logica eh?

Si fa per ragionare spogli da giudizi sul "cosa stai facendo" e concentrandosi solo sui rischi delle possibili conseguenze


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe importante come mi sento all'origine. Se mi sento  (o non mi sento) di fare una cosa, avendone valutato i rischi.
> Ecco: eviterei in ogni caso di farla PER divenirne una sorta di  "testimonial". Potrei diventarlo ugualmente, ma non sarebbe quella la finalità per così dire  "iniziale".
> 
> L'autore dell'articolo che hai postato in apertura, ha incentrato buona parte delle sue  "riflessioni" sulla  "utilità", di certe imprese. Sul fatto che a morire in imprese disperate , o temerarie, si sia necessariamente di aiuto allo sviluppo (inteso come progresso) di una società che in generale temeraria non lo e'. Ecco: io su questo non concordo. Sul fatto di far passare qualcuno come testimonial a tutti i costi, e costi cio' che costi. Siamo tutti testimoni di un percorso, che è il nostro, e banalizzare la normalità di qualunque vita  (dicendo che  "non ci porta avanti") allo scopo di dare un senso a un'altra vita, non lo posso condividere. La vita non si  "dimostra". La vita è. Vita per tutti. E non sta certo a me o a chiunque altro metterla in contrapposizione con altre vite. Non guarderei alla utilità di una impresa temeraria quando sull'altro piatto della bilancia c'è un uomo, ancora prima di un padre, un figlio, un marito e un testimonial da "tifare". Capisco che potessero essere parole in risposta a chi ha detto che  "se la e' cercata". Ecco: cercata proprio non credo.


Concordo.
Io trovo eroico alzarsi tutte le mattine alle 6 per quarant’anni essendo un anonimo lavoratore.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'ho toccato deliberatamente, quel punto importante
> 
> Anche perché le motivazioni che molti danno alla omertà sono esattamente le stesse.
> 
> ...


Però il per *cosa* si corrono i rischi è fondamentale. 
Libero ognuno di correrli per la dignità e la legalità e la solidarietà o per un fuori pista.
Liberi gli altri di considerare nobile o assurda la motivazione.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il per *cosa* si corrono i rischi è fondamentale.
> Libero ognuno di correrli per la dignità e la legalità e la solidarietà o per un fuori pista.
> Liberi gli altri di considerare nobile o assurda la motivazione.


Certo, è un giudizio

Che ricade fatalmente nella individuale considerazione di ciò che è giusto o sbagliato

Ho visto stamani ragazze con la tuta della nazionale scendere a una velocità pazzesca su una nera

Io non avrei voluto fermarle mai, erano bellissime


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Io trovo *eroico* alzarsi tutte le mattine alle 6 per quarant’anni essendo un anonimo lavoratore.


L'eroico Travet...
Decisamente preferibile un Lavoisier, secondo me.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Io trovo eroico alzarsi tutte le mattine alle 6 per quarant’anni essendo un anonimo lavoratore.


Gente che ragiona così è il motivo per cui io posso alzarmi alle 9 e incularmi a sale il mio schiavo che si é alzato alle 5 e ha fatto tardi. Avanti così.
Dio, quanto amo i polli in batteria. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (17 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gente che ragiona così è il motivo per cui io posso alzarmi alle 9 e incularmi a sale il mio schiavo che si é alzato alle 5 e ha fatto tardi. Avanti così.
> Dio, quanto amo i polli in batteria. :rotfl:


O hai come dipendenti degli scemi.
O altrimenti nei posti lager dove la gente va malvolentieri il turn over e' garantito.
Non è che ti alzi alle cinque per essere inculato.
Di solito. Altrimenti inizio a preoccuparmi


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> O hai come dipendenti degli scemi.
> O altrimenti nei posti lager dove la gente va malvolentieri il turn over e' garantito.
> Non è che ti alzi alle cinque per essere inculato.
> Di solito. Altrimenti inizio a preoccuparmi


Dio benedica quelli bravi che si sentono insostituibili.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non condivido una parola di questo articolo. Andare a suicidarsi per provare i propri limiti è un affare individuale, andare a rischiare la vita per farlo, crescere senza un marito o un padre no, è una cosa che ci riguarda tutti perchè come appunto il titolo del 3d è un fatto di "responsabilità" collettiva, non individuale, che viene prima e distingue un adulto da un bambino mai cresciuto, appunto. La sfida ha un senso se è razionale, sennò diventa appunto un suicidio. Detto per inciso credo che l'umanità abbia ricevuto molto di più da personaggi come Freud, Darwin e lo sconosciuto inventore dell' ombrello piuttosto che da questi inutili Peter Pan della sfida.


Per dirla da Mainstream ti quoto anche se era la sua la vita. Sarebbe stato peggio se avesse giocato con la vita degli altri....


----------



## alberto15 (18 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gente che ragiona così è il motivo per cui io posso alzarmi alle 9 e incularmi a sale il mio schiavo che si é alzato alle 5 e ha fatto tardi. Avanti così.
> Dio, quanto amo i polli in batteria. :rotfl:


la Giurisprudenza e' quanto di piu' opinabile ci sia al mondo, quindi......


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Per dirla da Mainstream ti quoto anche se era la sua la vita. Sarebbe stato peggio se avesse giocato con la vita degli altri....


  Lo ha fatto. Ha giocato con quella del suo compagno di cordata convincendolo a partecipare ad una impresa mortalmente inutile, con quella di eventuali soccorritori che potevano rimanere uccisi in una operazione per tirarlo fuori dalla merda in cui si era cacciato, con quella di sua moglie che ha lasciato vedova, con quella di suo figlio che non lo conoscerà mai ed infine con quella di quel branco di idioti che inevitabilmente lo emuleranno mettendo in evidenza come una parte del genere umano sia pervaso da infantilismo incapace di superare mentalmente l'età adolescenziale delle sfide inutili. Lo ho già detto prima, il genere umano ha bisogno di gente che pensa, che usa il cervello anche nelle sfide alla natura, non di inutili suicidi tesi a dimostrare che non ci sono limiti, quando poi i limiti sono lì ben presenti e ti schiacciano come un insetto sotto valanghe di neve alta quanto palazzi di 8 piani che si staccano a decine random lungo una parete che tutti ti hanno consigliato e pregato di evitare.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo ha fatto. Ha giocato con quella del suo compagno di cordata convincendolo a partecipare ad una impresa mortalmente inutile, con quella di eventuali soccorritori che potevano rimanere uccisi in una operazione per tirarlo fuori dalla merda in cui si era cacciato, con quella di sua moglie che ha lasciato vedova, con quella di suo figlio che non lo conoscerà mai ed infine con quella di quel branco di idioti che inevitabilmente lo emuleranno mettendo in evidenza come una parte del genere umano sia pervaso da infantilismo incapace di superare mentalmente l'età adolescenziale delle sfide inutili. Lo ho già detto prima, il genere umano ha bisogno di gente che pensa, che usa il cervello anche nelle sfide alla natura, non di inutili suicidi tesi a dimostrare che non ci sono limiti, quando poi i limiti sono lì ben presenti e ti schiacciano come un insetto sotto valanghe di neve alta quanto palazzi di 8 piani che si staccano a decine random lungo una parete che tutti ti hanno consigliato e pregato di evitare.



Boh...gli adulti coinvolti in questa vicenda non li vedo come "vittime" del gioco di un altro.
Hanno giocato anche loro. 

Gli adulti.
Il figlio no. 
Ma credo anche che sia in essenza dell'esser figlio il pagamento degli errori di valutazione dei genitori, o il riscuotere il patrimonio lasciato in eredità.
Salvo si voglia arrivare ad estremi come questo..

eppure...a mio parere la storia dell'umanità è fatta sia dalle vite sia dalle morti. 

Penso a quelli che si sono avventurati nell'oceano avendo come unica certezza la morte o al mito di Icaro...a quei pazzi che decisero che avrebbero potuto sollevarsi in volo e attraversare spazi. 

*I rischi di Icaro*







[FONT=solferino_regular]Sono passati oltre cent'anni da quando, per la prima volta, qualcuno decise di buttarsi nel vuoto con una tuta-paracadute. Era il 4 febbraio 1912. Quel giorno il sarto austriaco Franz Reichelt, 33 anni, salì sulla prima terrazza della Torre Eiffel con uno strano abito cucito da lui stesso. Ci aveva lavorato per anni, ossessionato dall'idea di creare un vestito in grado di permettere agli aviatori di salvarsi in caso di emergenza. Il video è su Youtube e, cent'anni dopo, fa ancora impressione. Le ali nere, i baffi lunghi, la coppola in testa. Salì su uno sgabellino e da lì passò sulla balaustra. Prima di saltare esitò molto. Guardò a destra e a sinistra. Dopo qualche minuto, fece un passo in avanti e si sfracellò al suolo.[/FONT]

[FONT=solferino_regular][video=youtube;VP7FgvLpX8I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP7FgvLpX8I[/video][/FONT]

Lui per esempio l'ho amato. 
E ho capito la sua morte. 

Morire mentre si fa quel che si ama. Penso sia un bel morire.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Boh...gli adulti coinvolti in questa vicenda non li vedo come "vittime" del gioco di un altro. Hanno giocato anche loro.   Gli adulti. Il figlio no.  Ma credo anche che sia in essenza dell'esser figlio il pagamento degli errori di valutazione dei genitori, o il riscuotere il patrimonio lasciato in eredità. Salvo si voglia arrivare ad estremi come questo..  eppure...a mio parere la storia dell'umanità è fatta sia dalle vite sia dalle morti.   Penso a quelli che si sono avventurati nell'oceano avendo come unica certezza la morte o al mito di Icaro...a quei pazzi che decisero che avrebbero potuto sollevarsi in volo e attraversare spazi.   *I rischi di Icaro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Persisto nell'affermare che l'umanità deve molto di più all' inventore dell' ombrello e della pasta sfoglia e che i passi avanti li ha fatti fare la gente che pensa. Se poi vogliamo affermare che assistere al suicidio di uno può educare molti a riflettere sui pericoli che alcune attività estreme portano con se posso pure essere d'accordo. Il paragone con i grandi navigatori del passato regge fino ad un certo punto. Chi navigava faceva dei calcoli e per darti in mano una nave con un equipaggio ed un carico prima dovevi diventare capitano, partendo molto spesso da mozzo, il che ti insegnava per bene già dall' inizio da che parte tirava l'aria e che responsabilità avevi. Colombo, De Gama, Cook, Da Mosto, Vespucci, Caboto, gli Zeno e Querini sapevano bene valutare i rischi ed è per questo che le loro spedizioni sono riuscite. Preferisco in ogni caso vivere per quello che amo, piuttosto che morirci.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Persisto nell'affermare che l'umanità deve molto di più all' inventore dell' ombrello e della pasta sfoglia e che i passi avanti li ha fatti fare la gente che pensa. Se poi vogliamo affermare che assistere al suicidio di uno può educare molti a riflettere sui pericoli che alcune attività estreme portano con se posso pure essere d'accordo. Il paragone con i grandi navigatori del passato regge fino ad un certo punto. Chi navigava faceva dei calcoli e per darti in mano una nave con un equipaggio ed un carico prima dovevi diventare capitano, partendo molto spesso da mozzo, il che ti insegnava per bene già dall' inizio da che parte tirava l'aria e che responsabilità avevi. Colombo, De Gama, Cook, Da Mosto, Vespucci, Caboto, gli Zeno e Querini sapevano bene valutare i rischi ed è per questo che le loro spedizioni sono riuscite. Preferisco in ogni caso vivere per quello che amo, piuttosto che morirci.


Sono d'accordo sul peso che veniva data alla responsabilità...e penso alla Concordia a contraltare, per dire...

Sono piuttosto convinta che ogni essere sia figlio del suo tempo. 

Mi ricordo una frase, non so chi l'ha detta...spesso un eroe è colui il quale non ha avuto il coraggio di scappare. 

Vera e falsa. Contemporaneamente. 

Penso a Gayardon...calcoli, su calcoli...e poi ha sbagliato. 

Per quelle spedizioni riuscite ne sono fallite altrettante. 
E' storia umana quella del costruire sul fallimento e sulla morte. 

E no, non penso sia educativo nel senso di pedagogico. 
Ma lo sia invece nei termini di vita. 

Io credo che il discorso sia da un'altra parte. 
Ossia sul valore che si da alla propria vita. 

Ai propri sogni e alle proprie aspirazioni. 

Io vedo un suicidio - lento - anche in chi si uccide ogni singolo giorno facendo una vita che potrebbe non fare ma che fa per sicurezza e prudenza. 
E' viv* sì...ma lentamente morente. Uccide sogni e passioni. Si spegne e tira giù chi gli sta accanto in un modno grigio e spento. come se la vita fosse camminare in fila. 

Con questo non inneggio nè all'uno nè all'altro. Sia ben chiaro. 
Nè a chi cammina a testa bassa seguendo la fila nè a chi si lancia sfidando una morte praticamente certa.
Vedo responsabilità in entrambe le situazioni. 
E vedo possibili critiche ad entrambe le prospettive. 

Ma se penso a me in questo ultimo periodo.
Sai quale è la cosa che mi fa incazzare veramente tantissimo? Ma proprio tanto? 

Che non stavo facendo qualcosa che riguardasse una mia passione. 
Non ero su un tatami. O in montagna. O in qualche specchio d'acqua. 

Minchia se mi fa incazzare. 
E se penso che tutto sommato mi è andata di lusso e avrei potuto rimetterci ben altro...ecco, mi incazzo ancora di più. 
E mi fa pensare parecchio alla prudenza. 

Vivo per quel che amo e penso sia questa l'unica condizione che crea la possibilità di morire per quel che si ama.
E sono pari, una non è data senza l'altra vicendevolmente.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul peso che veniva data alla responsabilità...e penso alla Concordia a contraltare, per dire...  Sono piuttosto convinta che ogni essere sia figlio del suo tempo.   Mi ricordo una frase, non so chi l'ha detta...spesso un eroe è colui il quale non ha avuto il coraggio di scappare.   Vera e falsa. Contemporaneamente.   Penso a Gayardon...calcoli, su calcoli...e poi ha sbagliato.   Per quelle spedizioni riuscite ne sono fallite altrettante.  E' storia umana quella del costruire sul fallimento e sulla morte.   E no, non penso sia educativo nel senso di pedagogico.  Ma lo sia invece nei termini di vita.   Io credo che il discorso sia da un'altra parte.  Ossia sul valore che si da alla propria vita.   Ai propri sogni e alle proprie aspirazioni.   Io vedo un suicidio - lento - anche in chi si uccide ogni singolo giorno facendo una vita che potrebbe non fare ma che fa per sicurezza e prudenza.  E' viv* sì...ma lentamente morente. Uccide sogni e passioni. Si spegne e tira giù chi gli sta accanto in un modno grigio e spento. come se la vita fosse camminare in fila.   Con questo non inneggio nè all'uno nè all'altro. Sia ben chiaro.  Nè a chi cammina a testa bassa seguendo la fila nè a chi si lancia sfidando una morte praticamente certa. Vedo responsabilità in entrambe le situazioni.  E vedo possibili critiche ad entrambe le prospettive.   Ma se penso a me in questo ultimo periodo. Sai quale è la cosa che mi fa incazzare veramente tantissimo? Ma proprio tanto?   Che non stavo facendo qualcosa che riguardasse una mia passione.  Non ero su un tatami. O in montagna. O in qualche specchio d'acqua.   Minchia se mi fa incazzare.  E se penso che tutto sommato mi è andata di lusso e avrei potuto rimetterci ben altro...ecco, mi incazzo ancora di più.  E mi fa pensare parecchio alla prudenza.   Vivo per quel che amo e penso sia questa l'unica condizione che crea la possibilità di morire per quel che si ama. E sono pari, una non è data senza l'altra vicendevolmente.


  Sei arrivata a queste conclusioni perchè hai pensato. E hai deciso che vivi per quello che ti piace fare, morirci per me non ha senso perchè mi priva della condizione necessaria e indispensabile per continuare a farlo: Esserci. In molte specie, inclusa quella umana la percentuale di giovani (maschi in particolare) che si spingono "oltre" per acquisire nuove conquiste alla specie è un dato fisiologico e di fatto, per alcuni che falliscono altri riescono, è nel computo che la natura ha stabilito per noi, ma guai a confondere la spinta adolescenziale confondendola col senso perenne della vita. E' chiaro che il mio non è un elogio alla mediocrità, per quanto molta gente ci sta bene e se ci sta bene ha ragione di rimanerci, il mio è un incoraggiamento a pensare, anche nelle prove in cui ci imbarchiamo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei arrivata a queste conclusioni perchè hai pensato. E hai deciso che vivi per quello che ti piace fare, morirci per me non ha senso perchè mi priva della condizione necessaria e indispensabile per continuare a farlo: Esserci. In molte specie, inclusa quella umana la percentuale di giovani (maschi in particolare) che si spingono "oltre" per acquisire nuove conquiste alla specie è un dato fisiologico e di fatto, per alcuni che falliscono altri riescono, è nel computo che la natura ha stabilito per noi, ma guai a confondere la spinta adolescenziale confondendola col senso perenne della vita. E' chiaro che il mio non è un elogio alla mediocrità, per quanto molta gente ci sta bene e se ci sta bene ha ragione di rimanerci, il mio è un incoraggiamento a pensare, anche nelle prove in cui ci imbarchiamo.



Eh...il senso della vita. 

Io non lo so, dico davvero.
A questo livello so quello che non lo è per me. 

Io non correrei il rischio di sfidare una montagna, per dire. 
Ma neanche mi imbarcherei su una nave che parte ad esplorare Marte. 

Cosa distingue la spinta adolescenziale dal desiderio di spingersi oltre? 

Poi sono d'accordo, pienamente, sull'incoraggiamento al pensare.
Al valutare i rischi. Ma anche sapendo che i rischi, per quanto li si valuti non sono valutabili, se ci si avventura dove altri non sono andati (per non esserci stati mai o per aver fallito provandoci)

Tante cime, ritenute impossibili, sono state rese possibili. 
Prima che fosse possibile è stato impossibile. 
E fra impossibile e possibile sono morti, uomini e donne e figli han perso padri e madri.

Di mio non ho il mito dell'eroe.
Penso che tanti eroi lo siano diventati solo perchè sono sopravvissuti. 
Se fossero morti sarebbero stati dei pazzi a cui in tanti l'avevano detto. Irresponsabili. 
Penso che la maggior parte delle grandi scoperte, il filo che separa impossibile da possibile sia un azzardo. E che abbia un prezzo. A volte è la morte. L'insignificanza in altri. 
A volte è la relativa eternità del tempo del ricordo umano. 

Quello che voleva un paracadute per salvare gli aviatori e si è lanciato dalla tour eiffel morendo...chi era?
Un adolescente o uno che si voleva spingere oltre?
E la spinta "altruistica" (se poi c'era) a fare la differenza? 

Tutto qui. 

Io non so chi fosse questo tipo, non so quale fosse la sua spinta. 
Forse era un adolescente mai cresciuto. 
Forse no. Forse voleva percorrere una via ritenuta impossibile e ha sbagliato i suoi calcoli del rischio. 

Credo che quel che si legge sui giornali riguardi chi lo scrive. Però. 

Quanto alla mediocrità, che è poi diversa per ognuno...penso anche io che chi sta bene dove sta faccia bene a starci. Paga comunque lui/lei il prezzo. 
Ma penso che lo stesso discorso valga anche per chi vuole andare oltre. 

Ad essere in gioco è la vita, in entrambi i casi. 

Io davvero non riesco a fare una scala di valore fra chi si spegne lentamente giorno dopo giorno per mantenere uno status quo e chi si lancia i imprese per attraversare la linea di separazione fra possibile e impossibile. 

Francamente, io non c'ero, ma non penso che quando Messner ha fatto le sue intorno a lui gli dicessero vai, è possibilissimo. Lui aveva deciso che era possibile. 
A lui è andata bene. 

Ma aveva un fratello. Ricordi? 

Posso morire per quello che amo solo se ho vissuto per quello che amo.
Se passo la vita a ritenere più prudente stare a bordo pista rinunciando a quel amo, o non amo abbastanza o amo il bordo pista. 
non so se mi spiego.

Il fine ultimo non penso sia morire per nessuno. Per quanto non esista altro fine ultimo a nostra conoscenza ora come ora. 
Ma morire per quel che si ama, significa esattamente fare tutto quel che è in proprio potere per esserci e vivere facendolo. E' la stessa cosa. 

Non sto parlando del sacrificio in nome di.

Dico solo che a volte, facendo quel che si ama, si muore. 
E penso che sia una bella morte. 
O almeno la auguro a me e mi impegno in quella direzione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2019)

Comunque il tema era la responsabilità verso gli altri, partner e soprattutto figli.
Se una persona desidera vivere pericolosamente non credo che sia coerente se contemporaneamente mette su famiglia.
La vita è fatta di scelte e bisogna saper scegliere responsabilmente.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il tema era la responsabilità verso gli altri, partner e soprattutto figli.
> Se una persona desidera vivere pericolosamente non credo che sia coerente se contemporaneamente mette su famiglia.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e bisogna saper scegliere responsabilmente.


Metter su famiglia...lo si fa a partire da due. 

Se non ci si è raccontati troppe balle o fatte troppe promesse campate per aria pur di avere la vicinanza dell'altro, si è corresponsabili. 

Ci si sceglie...e insieme si scelgono i rischi che si corrono.

Se io mi sposo un appassionato di free climbing e un giorno cade...era nel computo la sua morte. 
E in quel computo la valutazione di compartecipare al fare figli e metter su famiglia. 
E penso che ne parlerei. 
E insieme si deciderebbe. 
Ma anche senza figli. 

Poi capisco quello che intendi...fai un figlio e poi vai a rischiare la pelle, sapendo pure che il rischio è altissimo...sei uno stronzo. O una stronza. 

Non penso sia un discorso di coerenza però. 
Ma di di aderenza.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...il senso della vita.
> 
> Io non lo so, dico davvero.
> A questo livello so quello che non lo è per me.
> ...


Non mi interessa la bella morte, mi interessa esserci. Quanto al senso della vita per me la risposta sta nella domanda, il senso della vita è primariamente la vita stessa, se lo ammanti di "motivi per cui morire" fai la stessa operazione di chi si procura una cintura esplosiva e si fa saltare in nome di un dio. Il nostro dio oggigiorno è diventato il "gesto" o le gesta, se preferisci.
Probabilmente come società abbiamo perso il senso del valore della nostra vita e di riflesso di quella degli altri, forse siamo talmente sazi di cibo e di idee da poterci permettere di sminuire persino il fatto di esistere.
Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare i racconti di quel mio nonno che fece quattro anni di trincea nella prima guerra mondiale, sopravvivere a quattro anni di brutture e rimanere vivo, già, ancora vivo, come nel titolo di quel film. 

Se non dai valore alla tua di vita non lo dai nemmeno a quella degli altri.
Trasformi questo paradiso che ci è concesso in un inferno, che è il vero inferno, quello della negazione di essere prima di tutto, quello di rigettare per capriccio persino la nostra dimensione dell'esistere che è lunica cosa che abbiamo e che non avremo nemmeno per sempre.
Ieri un amico mi ha mostrato il video della strage in Nuova Zelanda, glielo avevano inviato prima che i gestori di rete lo facessero sparire, non volevo vederlo e in ogni caso ne sono rimasto scioccato, ho però capito cosa pervade certe menti, non il desiderio di fare del male, no, sono pervasi dalla volontà di distruggere, distruggere non solo quello che pensano sia il loro nemico, distruggere tutto, anche se stessi e la propria esistenza. E' questa volontà di distruggere che pervade il nostro tempo, è questa negazione che è la nostra malattia, qualla di ritenerci talmente onnipotenti da poter non già creare, dare, per la vita, ma negare, annichilire, disintegrare distruggere, appunto. Sacrificare l'essere al gesto, come se fosse il gesto a farci esistere.
Ecco, i nazisti facevano lo stesso ragionamento, hanno vinto loro, il gesto oggi conta più dell'essenza. In nome del gesto eroico puoi sacrificare tutto, e incenerire - l'essere - dentro un forno.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il tema era la responsabilità verso gli altri, partner e soprattutto figli.
> Se una persona desidera vivere pericolosamente non credo che sia coerente se contemporaneamente mette su famiglia.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e bisogna saper scegliere responsabilmente.


Aggiungo una provocazione, non per polemica, ma per discussione. 

Dopo averti risposto pensavo a chi vive la povertà, quella vera, non all'europea, a chi vive in zone dove ogni passo è un rischio di morte o mutilazione, che non ha scelta, e quindi con ancor meno opzioni...è responsabile a metter su famiglia? 

Penso ai figli dei soldati o ai figli di reporter in zone di guerra.

Sono responsabili a metter su famiglia?


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aggiungo una provocazione, non per polemica, ma per discussione.
> 
> Dopo averti risposto pensavo a chi vive la povertà, quella vera, non all'europea, a chi vive in zone dove ogni passo è un rischio di morte o mutilazione, che non ha scelta, e quindi con ancor meno opzioni...è responsabile a metter su famiglia?
> 
> ...


Sì facevano più figli quando tanti ne morivano in guerra e la morte per tutti era dietro l'angolo.
Lo stesso accade in tante altre parti del mondo, oggi.
Chi conosce la morte desidera la vita.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non mi interessa la bella morte, mi interessa esserci. Quanto al senso della vita per me la risposta sta nella domanda, il senso della vita è primariamente la vita stessa, se lo ammanti di "motivi per cui morire" fai la stessa operazione di chi si procura una cintura esplosiva e si fa saltare in nome di un dio. Il nostro dio oggigiorno è diventato il "gesto" o le gesta, se preferisci.
> Probabilmente come società abbiamo perso il senso del valore della nostra vita e di riflesso di quella degli altri, forse siamo talmente sazi di cibo e di idee da poterci permettere di sminuire persino il fatto di esistere.
> Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare i racconti di quel mio nonno che fece quattro anni di trincea nella prima guerra mondiale, sopravvivere a quattro anni di brutture e rimanere vivo, già, ancora vivo, come nel titolo di quel film.
> 
> ...


Non mi sto spiegando. 

Non è la bella morte. E' la bella vita. 
Semplicemente vita e morte sono legate, indissolubilmente.

Se io vivo una vita di merda, facendo ogni giorno qualcosa che odio o peggio, di cui non mi interessa nulla per vivere, la mia morte sarà una morte di merda. 

Questo nel mio giudizio ovviamente, di merda è un mio giudizio 

Posso usare un'altra parola, slegata dal giudizio, se io vivo una viva in cui resto lì e faccio ogni giorno qualcosa di cui non mi interessa (che per me è la cosa peggiore) la mia morte sarà conseguente alla mia vita. 

Non è alla ricerca della morte. E non penso che chi vede la sfida sia alla ricerca della morte. 
Penso sia alla ricerca della vita. 
A volte, rincorrendo la vita si trova la morte. 
Si sbaglia. Si sbagliano valutazioni. 
Si sbagliano anche le motivazioni. 

Pensa a quello che ha schiacciato il bottone della bomba su hiroshima...che vita? che morte? 
Uso apposta esempi estremi eh. 

La morte è una conseguenza della vita. E viceversa. 
vivere una vita cercando di sfuggire la morte è come vivere una vita che insegue la morte. 
Sono estremi, facce della stessa medaglia. 
Che dimenticano/evitano entrambi i cicli di Vita/Morte/Vita

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi? 

Come si fa a dare valore alla vita se la morte non ha più valore? 
Tu ce l'hai una risposta?

Mio nonno pure si è fatto la guerra. Se poteva, e faceva il contadino, non distruggeva neppure un formicaio. 
L'ho visto macellare animali. E mi ha insegnato la morte dignitosa. Che non è la bella morte. Ma è la morte che apprezza la vita che vien tolta. 
Ringraziare. 

Non è la distruzione...a mio parere. Magari fosse distruzione, negazione...dico davvero.
La distruzione riconosce ciò che distrugge. 
Riconosce il gesto. Riconosce le vite tolte. La vita data. 

Basta farsi un giro su una qualunque tangenziale per vedere questi imbecilli che guidano proiettili come se fossero in un videogames. 
E non penso siano semplicemente degli irresponsabili. 
Sono proprio menomati del senso della morte. 

Da parte mia, chi rincorre un sogno, chi vive per rincorrere qualcosa di concreto (una cima, un fondale, un pianeta) che via o che muoia ha lasciato valore. 
Per un ideale, per il giusto...ecco...io già comincio a storcere il naso. 
Era giusta hiroshima? sì. strategicamente probabilmente sì. 
Era giusta hiroshima? no. per i morti, probabilmente no. 

Poi possiamo parlare di morti stupide. 
Ma mi piacerebbe a quel punto parlare di morti intelligenti. Dal punto di vista degli umani vivi.

Sto riuscendo a spiegarmi? 

Io non vedo eroismo. 
Da nessuna parte.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì facevano più figli quando tanti ne morivano in guerra e la morte per tutti era dietro l'angolo.
> Lo stesso accade in tante altre parti del mondo, oggi.
> *Chi conosce la morte desidera la vita.*


già 

Responsabili oppure no?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Aggiungo una provocazione, non per polemica, ma per discussione.
> 
> Dopo averti risposto pensavo a chi vive la povertà, quella vera, non all'europea, a chi vive in zone dove ogni passo è un rischio di morte o mutilazione, che non ha scelta, e quindi con ancor meno opzioni...è responsabile a metter su famiglia?
> 
> ...


Sono situazioni talmente diverse da non poter essere paragonabili.
La situazione esistenziale anche qui era precaria fino a pochi decenni fa ed era proprio la ragione della riproduzione per garantirsi una discendenza. 
Fare l’operaio o il muratore è più rischioso che fare il carabiniere o il soldato, ma è difficile evitare di lavorare. 
Il discorso riguardava altri rischi che c’è chi considera evitabili.
Io so che, l’ho già scritto, che la nascita dei figli mi ha fatto sentire subito la mia responsabilità nei loro confronti.
Mi stupisce che ci sia chi non la sente.


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi sto spiegando.
> 
> Non è la bella morte. E' la bella vita.
> Semplicemente vita e morte sono legate, indissolubilmente.
> ...


Il fatto che vita e morte siano legate non le rende uguali. 
Il fatto che ci sia gente che vive delle vite che tu non vivresti mai, che so, tipo suora da clausura, non sminuisce il valore per se stesse della loro di vita.
Tu non le vivresti, e vabbè, ci avranno loro motivi no?
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ragioni come se la vita dovesse avere delle ragioni e dei motivi per dimostrare il suo valore intrinseco, ma per me è una operazione semplicemente inutile.
Contunui a legare l'esistenza al "gesto", alle ragioni per farlo, sbagliate o giuste che siano, ma non è importante capisci? La vita vale a prescindere, in quanto tale perchè è il presupposto fondante di tutto quello che viene dopo.
Tu non sei perchè fai, -sei- prima di tutto e basta. Il fare viene dopo ed è un corollario dell'essere e una sua prerogativa.
Se non sei non fai, non puoi fare e tutti i bei ragionamenti sulla bella morte e sulla bella vita, spesa a "fare" non hanno nessun senso se primariamente non riconosci valore all' essere.
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, qua la discussione ha preso una piega uttosto filosofica, il che potrebbe essere anche bene ma non mi sembra di essere in tema e mi scuso.
Ho solo il dubbio di spiegarmi male.
Quanto al distruggere vai scialla, l'umanità ha speso sforzi immani per disintegrare quello che non ha capito.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono situazioni talmente diverse da non poter essere paragonabili.
> La situazione esistenziale anche qui era precaria fino a pochi decenni fa ed era proprio la ragione della riproduzione per garantirsi una discendenza.
> Fare l’operaio o il muratore è più rischioso che fare il carabiniere o il soldato, ma è difficile evitare di lavorare.
> Il discorso riguardava altri rischi che c’è chi considera evitabili.
> ...


Sono diverse le situazioni, ma non il fulcro. 

E' da responsabili oppure no metter su famiglia sapendo che molto probabilmente ci cadrà sopra una bomba? 
O si vivrà senza le minime disponibilità mediche e sanitarie. 
O che mia figlia si farà 5 km per raccogliere mezzo secchio di acqua infestata dalle zanzare? 

Io resto basita, e di figli non ne ho, quando raccolgo certe testimonianze familiari. 
Con la mia testa, non ne farei di figli in quelle situazioni che mi vengono raccontate. Per me sono irresponsabili. 

Ma è la mia testa, italiana, donna, cristiana, romana (non di roma). 

Credo che da un lato ci sia la spinta riproduttiva (che io non sento per esempio, quindi non so neppure di cosa sto parlando) dall'altro (e questo lo capisco meglio perchè riguarda un qualcosa di più mentale, culturale) è la speranza di vita. 

La meraviglia della vita che nasce. 

E, credo, il desiderio, di lasciare qualcosa di sè nel mondo. Credo...io questo non lo. E' una ipotesi. 
Questo desiderio io non riesco a vederlo realizzabile attraverso i figli, ma so che c'è nei genitori. 

E allora discuto il mio concetto di responsabilità. 
Lo tolgo dal mio assoluto e lo colloco, collocando anche il fatto che certe cose mi sono incomprensibili.

Per me, per i miei parametri, ad un sacco di genitori dovrebbe essere non solo vietato, ma tolti i figli dopo aver somministrato a forza anticoncezionali. 
Ma sono i miei parametri. 

Sono d'accordo con te. 
Ogni lavoro, ogni vita in quanto tale porta in sè la morte. 

Ma questo non ferma la vita. 

non quella umana eh...la Vita.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fatto che vita e morte siano legate non le rende uguali.
> Il fatto che ci sia gente che vive delle vite che tu non vivresti mai, che so, tipo suora da clausura, non sminuisce il valore per se stesse della loro di vita.
> Tu non le vivresti, e vabbè, ci avranno loro motivi no?
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, ragioni come se la vita dovesse avere delle ragioni e dei motivi per dimostrare il suo valore intrinseco, ma per me è una operazione semplicemente inutile.
> ...



Credo di capire dove stai andando...vediamo. 

Per me essere e fare sono strettamente correlati. Intrinsecamente collegati e connessi. 
E per fare non intendo fare necessariamente qualcosa. Anche non fare è fare. 

Ma essere e fare - dove il fare è esprimere il proprio essere - che sia rinchiudendosi nel silenzio di un convento, in un hotel di lusso pagata mille euro all'ora, in trincea a combattere per la giusta causa, o su una montagna a meditare o su una montagna a cercar la vetta che rende possibile l'impossibile - coesistono. Non sono separabili. 

Io sono quel che faccio e faccio quel che sono. 
E una bella vita è quella dove mi dispiego, dove il mio essere si apre nelle sue manifestazioni creative e pure distruttive. 

Come umana, giudico quel che mi piace e quel che no.
Che è poi quel ripeterei per me oppure no. Quel che ritengo adatto a me misurandolo attraverso il confronto, anche dei risultati, delle esperienze altrui. 

E' la vecchia diatriba tra forma e sostanza, fondamentalmente. 
E in quanto umani siamo sottoposti all'oscillazione fra le due.

Nei miei gesti io mi rivelo. E anche nei miei non gesti io mi rivelo.
(minchia quanto sono cristiana in questa cosa...:carneval
Il punto è che mi è impossibile non agire. Perchè non agendo sto già agendo una non azione. 

Non sto discutendo sul valore intrinseco, anzi, io ritengo che proprio perchè il valore sia intrinseco che si passi la vita in clausura, che la si passi rincorrendo cime o fondali, che la si passi rincorrendo stabilità e sicurezza, che la si passi osservando i fiori che sbocciano nel giardino, ha valore in sè. La vita data e la vita persa. 
Vita e morte. Che non sono uguali (credo che in natura non esista niente che sia uguale a qualcosa d'altro, l'uguaglianza è una invenzione industriale umana) ma sono necessarie una all'altra. 

Ma. C'è poi la parte in cui io, attraverso il mio senso di autoefficacia, do valore alla mia vita singola. 
E allora decido cosa farne. 
Anche se magari al resto del mondo sembra che io la stia buttando nel cesso. 

Sto però invece discutendo sul fatto che in questa società, la nostra piccola società, si è dimenticato la morte. C'è l'ansia della morte. La fuga dalla morte. L'evitamento della morte. La ricerca dell'immortalità in nome di un inno alla vita (vita che senza morte non esiste quindi è pura follia). Evitamento del dolore. Della perdita. Della sconfitta. Del fallimento. 

E se ci si dimentica della morte, la vita stessa perde di senso. 

I gesti, a quel punto...sono vuoti.
E sono molto diversi dal fare a cui mi riferisco io. Quello in cui manifesto il mio essere. 

Quanto alla distruzione...io la aspetto. 
Una sana distruzione attiva. 
E non la passiva indifferenza per cui una serata al mcdonald e farsi esplodere sono fondamentalmente la stessa cosa. 
Basta che sia qualcun altro a dire cosa fare. (ed è qui che cade il fare in compartecipazione dell'essere...)

non so se si capisce...sono cotta a questo punto della giornata e le sinapsi galleggiano :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

[video=youtube;cqQrWWpcT0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqQrWWpcT0I[/video]

io in roba di questo genere...ci vedo la poesia dell'essere umano. 
La sua nullità e la sua grandezza. 
La sua genialità e la sua profonda ignoranza.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì facevano più figli quando tanti ne morivano in guerra e la morte per tutti era dietro l'angolo.
> Lo stesso accade in tante altre parti del mondo, oggi.
> Chi conosce la morte desidera la vita.


Prima di arrivare alla guerra (20 anni, anche meno a volte, nella storia) c'era da superare la grande mortalità infantile. I bambini erano lasciati a se. La prima scrematura avveniva lì.
Non c'era una cultura tale da pensare a desiderio di vita in funzione della morte. Non c'erano contraccettivi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;cqQrWWpcT0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqQrWWpcT0I[/video]
> 
> io in roba di questo genere...ci vedo la poesia dell'essere umano.
> La sua nullità e la sua grandezza.
> La sua genialità e la sua profonda ignoranza.


Io ci vedo la pubblicità di una telecamera, il tamarro che fa l’impennata con il motorino convinto di conquistare le ragazze e i poveretti che sfidano la morte per sentire di avere un senso. 
Mi dispiace che sentano questo bisogno.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare alla guerra (20 anni, anche meno a volte, nella storia) c'era da superare la grande mortalità infantile. I bambini erano lasciati a se. La prima scrematura avveniva lì.
> Non c'era una cultura tale da pensare a desiderio di vita in funzione della morte. Non c'erano contraccettivi.


Mmm forse si sfidava la morte creando vita.


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ci vedo la pubblicità di una telecamera, il tamarro che fa l’impennata con il motorino convinto di conquistare le ragazze e i poveretti che sfidano la morte per sentire di avere un senso.
> Mi dispiace che sentano questo bisogno.



e qui cosa ci vedi?

[video]https://www.adnkronos.com/2018/08/31/apnea-mamma-italiana-record_zCCOtTb63xQf9W6agJIloL.html[/video]

il rischio, se va bene, è questo...ma il pensiero che c'è dietro...

[video=youtube;h2X4Xcirqaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2X4Xcirqaw[/video]


Non capisco quale è il bisogno di cui ti dispiace.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;cqQrWWpcT0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqQrWWpcT0I[/video]
> 
> io in roba di questo genere...ci vedo la poesia dell'essere umano.
> La sua nullità e la sua grandezza.
> La sua genialità e la sua profonda ignoranza.


_La poesia dell'essere umano._ 
Mi hanno colpito queste parole.

La ripresa è di grande impatto, io ci vedo la poesia della natura. La musica grandiosa (qualcuno ne sa qualcosa di più?). 
Diciamo che da uomo mi verrebbe da inchinarmi alla grande Madre.
Non credo che in tutte queste persone ci sia una sfida, ma un voler quasi fondersi con essa.
Solo che il rischio è di fondersi prima del tempo, se ci si crede semi-dei. Non siamo strutturati per volare. L'anatomia del corpo di uccello è una macchina perfetta strutturata per il volo. Quando ho letto di droni copia di uccelli mi è venuta molta tristezza, non ho pensato al genio dell'uomo. Punti di vista


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> e qui cosa ci vedi?
> 
> [video]https://www.adnkronos.com/2018/08/31/apnea-mamma-italiana-record_zCCOtTb63xQf9W6agJIloL.html[/video]
> 
> ...


Un errore di preparazione e calcolo. 
Un tempo mi affascinavano questi record, ora no.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> e qui cosa ci vedi?
> 
> [video]https://www.adnkronos.com/2018/08/31/apnea-mamma-italiana-record_zCCOtTb63xQf9W6agJIloL.html[/video]
> 
> ...


Il bisogno di essere visti.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza vecchio per ricordare i racconti di quel mio nonno che fece quattro anni di trincea nella prima guerra mondiale, sopravvivere a quattro anni di brutture e rimanere vivo, già, ancora vivo, come nel titolo di quel film.


 [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
Ma secondo voi la storia è sentita oggi?
Andare a vedere un grande cimitero di guerra fa riflettere? Si vede? 
Io mi sono ritrovata con le lacrime molti anni fa visitando un piccolo cimitero di guerra, tappa casuale tornando da una vacanza, leggendo le lapidi, le grandi imprese di ragazzini, tutti eroi naturalmente, tutti morti in nome della patria. Non perchè io abbia una particolare sensibilità, ero predisposta quel giorno ad accogliere, c'era silenzio in me e spazio.
Quando vado a camminare vedo molte case coloniche, e vorrei tanto sapere la storia di chi viveva in quelle case, vorrei veramente sapere chi ci viveva, com'era la loro vita, cosa pensavano, vorrei poter rivedere anche per poco tempo quei luoghi dove cammino nei tempi in cui quelle case erano popolate di vita umana e cosa c'era intorno (ovviamente quello che si poteva leggere me lo sono andato a vedere). La storia nei libri delle grandi imprese, delle guerre, delle carestie è come un romanzo da cui trarre un film al giorno d'oggi ma è possibile _sentirsela addosso_ non avendola vissuta?
Forse io sono limitata ma ho bisogno di vedere per sentire. O sentire per vedere. Anche dove è la mia di storia. La scorsa estate ad esempio, ascoltando i suoni di un prato di montagna nel primo pomeriggio, ho sentito i suoni che sentivo nella mia prima infanzia. Li ho riconosciuti.
Scusare l'OT


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono situazioni talmente diverse da non poter essere paragonabili.
> La situazione esistenziale anche qui era precaria fino a pochi decenni fa ed era proprio la ragione della riproduzione per garantirsi una discendenza.
> Fare l’operaio o il muratore è più rischioso che fare il carabiniere o il soldato, ma è difficile evitare di lavorare.
> Il discorso riguardava altri rischi che c’è chi considera evitabili.
> ...


Ti stupisce perché sei mamma e donna.
Sei Andromaca, non Ettore.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare alla guerra (20 anni, anche meno a volte, nella storia) c'era da superare la grande mortalità infantile. I bambini erano lasciati a se. La prima scrematura avveniva lì.
> *Non c'era una cultura tale* da pensare a desiderio di vita in funzione della morte. Non c'erano contraccettivi.


Mio padre nacque sotto i bombardamenti del '43.
Ovvero fu concepito in quel periodo storico, venendo alla luce sempre durante la guerra.
La gente anche all'epoca viveva, amava, faceva figli, con l'unica differenze data dalla consapevolezza di avere la morte più vicina.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] Ma secondo voi la storia è sentita oggi? Andare a vedere un grande cimitero di guerra fa riflettere? Si vede?  Io mi sono ritrovata con le lacrime molti anni fa visitando un piccolo cimitero di guerra, tappa casuale tornando da una vacanza, leggendo le lapidi, le grandi imprese di ragazzini, tutti eroi naturalmente, tutti morti in nome della patria. Non perchè io abbia una particolare sensibilità, ero predisposta quel giorno ad accogliere, c'era silenzio in me e spazio. Quando vado a camminare vedo molte case coloniche, e vorrei tanto sapere la storia di chi viveva in quelle case, vorrei veramente sapere chi ci viveva, com'era la loro vita, cosa pensavano, vorrei poter rivedere anche per poco tempo quei luoghi dove cammino nei tempi in cui quelle case erano popolate di vita umana e cosa c'era intorno (ovviamente quello che si poteva leggere me lo sono andato a vedere). La storia nei libri delle grandi imprese, delle guerre, delle carestie è come un romanzo da cui trarre un film al giorno d'oggi ma è possibile _sentirsela addosso_ non avendola vissuta? Forse io sono limitata ma ho bisogno di vedere per sentire. O sentire per vedere. Anche dove è la mia di storia. La scorsa estate ad esempio, ascoltando i suoni di un prato di montagna nel primo pomeriggio, ho sentito i suoni che sentivo nella mia prima infanzia. Li ho riconosciuti. Scusare l'OT


  Si anch'io "sento" e immagino a volte quello che descrivi. Leggi -Fantasmi di pietra- di Mauro Corona.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2019)

doppio


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si anch'io "sento" e immagino a volte quello che descrivi. Leggi -Fantasmi di pietra- di Mauro Corona.


Grazie. Lo leggerò. 
Di Corona ho molto apprezzato: _Le voci del bosco, Finchè il cuculo canta, Cani, camosci, cuculi (e un corvo), _mentre mi ha deluso_ Storia di Neve.
_


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Grazie. Lo leggerò.  Di Corona ho molto apprezzato: _Le voci del bosco, Finchè il cuculo canta, Cani, camosci, cuculi (e un corvo), _mentre mi ha deluso_ Storia di Neve. _


  Corona è un tipo un pochino particolare, alcune cose gli riescono bene, altre no. Se non lo hai già letto leggi anche "La cote d'oro", è un racconto breve, un piccolo capolavoro. Se invece vuoi divertirti leggi - La fine del mondo storto - Senza mai dimenticare che è una fiaba.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mio padre nacque sotto i bombardamenti del '43.
> Ovvero fu concepito in quel periodo storico, venendo alla luce sempre durante la guerra.
> La gente anche all'epoca viveva, amava, faceva figli, con l'unica differenze data dalla consapevolezza di avere la morte più vicina.


Io ho gli annali della mia zona (in formato "bignami" diciamo) e la mortalità infantile è descritta da inizio '900 fino al dopoguerra. Non ho alcun dubbio riguardo al fatto che la persone vivevano, amavano e facevano figli (noi vediamo le vecchie foto in bianco e nero ma quel mondo era a colori), e che potessero avere consapevolezza della morte più vicina, specie nei periodi di guerra, c'era anche la mortalità infantile come detto e una vita più breve, ma penso questo facesse parte della normalità (come se un domani la gente arriverà a vivere fino a 170 anni, noi oggi non lo immaginiamo, ci regoliamo sulla vita media attuale). Vivere nella guerra, e in tempi di guerra mi chiedo pure se potesse in qualche modo essere sentito con una certa normalità. Mi spiego. Se venisse una guerra domani io credo durerei ben poco, proprio in termini di ansia. Non ho un'elasticità tale per immaginare una vita col cecchino fuori dalla porta. Ci fossi nata sarei impostata in modo diverso, sarei anche stata addestrata a rispondere a quel tipo di vita.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho gli annali della mia zona (in formato "bignami" diciamo) e la mortalità infantile è descritta da inizio '900 fino al dopoguerra. Non ho alcun dubbio riguardo al fatto che la persone vivevano, amavano e facevano figli (noi vediamo le vecchie foto in bianco e nero ma quel mondo era a colori), e che potessero avere consapevolezza della morte più vicina, specie nei periodi di guerra, c'era anche la mortalità infantile come detto e una vita più breve, ma penso questo facesse parte della normalità (come se un domani la gente arriverà a vivere fino a 170 anni, noi oggi non lo immaginiamo, ci regoliamo sulla vita media attuale). *Vivere nella guerra, e in tempi di guerra mi chiedo pure se potesse in qualche modo essere sentito con una certa normalità*. Mi spiego. Se venisse una guerra domani io credo durerei ben poco, proprio in termini di ansia. Non ho un'elasticità tale per immaginare una vita col cecchino fuori dalla porta. Ci fossi nata sarei impostata in modo diverso, sarei anche stata addestrata a rispondere a quel tipo di vita.


A quanto ho letto e raccolto come testimonianza direi di sì.
Lo spirito di adattamento dell'uomo è superiore a quanto tu possa stimare.
Anche tu ti potresti sorprendere del tuo modo di reagire.
Pensa alla Milano del '43, devastata dai bombardamenti angloamericani e al desiderio di normalità che l'ha presto portata a risorgere.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Corona è un tipo un pochino particolare, alcune cose gli riescono bene, altre no. Se non lo hai già letto leggi anche "La cote d'oro", è un racconto breve, un piccolo capolavoro. Se invece vuoi divertirti leggi - La fine del mondo storto - Senza mai dimenticare che è una fiaba.


"La cote d'oro" mai sentito. Ho controllato e non lo trovo come titolo. Forse è un racconto all'interno di una raccolta?
"La fine del mondo storto" non l'ho letto ma ne ho sentito parlare. 
Corona mi piace quando descrive la realtà, anche legata ai segni del bosco, di animali, alberi, al rapporto con la natura. E' già una fiaba, anche se spesso ci sono più orchi che fate, o orchi che da qualche parte tengon in se anche fate.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto e raccolto come testimonianza direi di sì.
> Lo spirito di adattamento dell'uomo è superiore a quanto tu possa stimare.
> Anche tu ti potresti sorprendere del tuo modo di reagire.
> Pensa alla Milano del '43, devastata dai bombardamenti angloamericani e al desiderio di normalità che l'ha presto portata a risorgere.


Guarda io mi chiederò sempre come cavolo ha fatto mia nonna dalle lune, a segni vari delle stagioni, alla latrina, ad arrivare concepire telecomando, frullatore, idromassaggio, persino segreteria telefonica, e altre diavolerie che si metteva ad imparare con grande pazienza. Portando sempre avanti la sua cultura ma godendosi anche le sue letture gossip sulla vita di Albano. Io già sono satura. Solo l'idea di comprare un elettrodomestico e dover scegliere tra 300 modelli mi passa la voglia. Sapere che alcuni hanno il "timer di scadenza" per distruggersi tra tre anni non ti dico...
So che ci si adatta all'estremo, però potendo evitare direi che prima di alzare un'arma ci penserei diecimila volte.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A quanto ho letto e raccolto come testimonianza direi di sì.
> Lo spirito di adattamento dell'uomo è superiore a quanto tu possa stimare.
> Anche tu ti potresti sorprendere del tuo modo di reagire.
> Pensa alla Milano del '43, devastata dai bombardamenti angloamericani e al desiderio di normalità che l'ha presto portata a risorgere.


Mia madre, poi divenuta ansiosa, andava per strada durante i bombardamenti.
Del resto tutti noi siamo abituati al nostro ambiente e cambiando città ci stupiamo del traffico, poco o tanto, del tempo ecc.
Ma possiamo anche vedere come riusciamo facilmente a ridurre la nostra empatia per situazioni o gruppi o eventi storici.
Sì durante la guerra si viveva, altrimenti non avrebbero potuto bloccare Milano con lo sciopero in previsione della insurrezione e del 25 aprile.

Questo non credo che cambi il senso di responsabilità, solo lo adatta alle circostanze.
Chi scappa dalla guerra sottopone la famiglia a disagi inimmaginabile e per noi insopportabili (raccontiamo in modo epico attese di qualche ora in aeroporto o inefficienze di un villaggio vacanze) eppure è una scelta fatta responsabilmente perché vista come possibilità di sopravvivenza.


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> "La cote d'oro" mai sentito. Ho controllato e non lo trovo come titolo. Forse è un racconto all'interno di una raccolta? "La fine del mondo storto" non l'ho letto ma ne ho sentito parlare.  Corona mi piace quando descrive la realtà, anche legata ai segni del bosco, di animali, alberi, al rapporto con la natura. E' già una fiaba, anche se spesso ci sono più orchi che fate, o orchi che da qualche parte tengon in se anche fate.


 E' un racconto ma non ricordo in che raccolta sia inserito, lo lessi sulla pagina culturale di un giornale.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> _La poesia dell'essere umano._
> Mi hanno colpito queste parole.
> 
> [video=youtube;iSO0diEuJfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSO0diEuJfY[/video]
> ...


Io vedo la poesia dell'umano che prova non a fondersi ma ad esser parte. 
Ci vedo la tristezza di non riuscirci mai del tutto
E la tensione vibrante di pochi istanti in cui sembra quasi di riuscirci
La solitudine e la melanconia
La gioia (bambina) e la libertà

Forse perchè è una tensione che riconosco in me 

Poi, sicuro c'è in questo chi mette di tutto. Ma in ogni attività umana c'è chi mette questo o quello. 
Non è l'attività. Non è il COSA, ma il CHI e il COME...

Ho messo il video della sincope di maiorana anche per la riflessione che lui fa in fondo al video
Che è poi la stessa riflessione di un amico alpinista e scalatore...arrivare alla cima per goderne, per rimanere in silenzio e assaporare la propria nullità e il senso di appartenenza
Sentire la fatica, il corpo che si libra - non necessariamente volando, ma anche provando a volare, perchè no -

L'uomo ha copiato tutto della sua visione di ciò che lo circonda dalla sua visione di ciò che lo circonda. 
A partire dai colori. 

I droni mi affascinano, come mi affascinano le tecnologie. So per partenza che per quanto possa essere geniale un uomo, non supererà la natura di cui è parte. 
Mio papà dice una cosa che mi fa da sempre molta tenerezza, quando si parla di natura. Lui dice che a Lei basta dare una scrollatina..e noi non siamo più neanche un ricordo. 

EDIT. lei è bulgara, Stefka Sabotinova

[video=youtube;0qYFtjtiJqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qYFtjtiJqo[/video]

e questa è la traduzione (volendosi fidare delle traduzioni in rete)

https://lyricstranslate.com/it/prituri-sa-planinata-e-crollata-la-montagna.html

*E' crollata La Montagna*

E' crollata La Montagna
Ha sepolto due pastori,
Due pastori, due compagni.
Primo pastore La pregava
"Ho un amore che piangerà per me."
Secondo pastore La pregava
"Io ho madre che piangerà per me."
La Montagna disse:
"Oh, voi, due pastori,
L'amore piange un giorno fino a mezzogiorno,
Mamma piangerà in dolore fino alla tomba!"
E' crollata La Montagna
Ha sepolto due pastori.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il tema era la responsabilità verso gli altri, partner e soprattutto figli.
> Se una persona desidera vivere pericolosamente non credo che sia coerente se contemporaneamente mette su famiglia.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e bisogna saper scegliere responsabilmente.


Non è coerente nemmeno per la vedova interdetta, che ha pure avuto la geniale idea di farci un figlio

A questo punto.. ognuno si prenda le sue responsabilità

E a quella moglie si abbia il coraggio di dire:

L'hai voluta la bicicletta? E allora pedala e non frignare

O no?


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un errore di preparazione e calcolo.
> Un tempo mi affascinavano questi record, ora no.


Hai guardato entrambi o solo il video di maiorana?
Che ho trovato interessante per due motivi: il rischio concretizzato nonostante tutti i supposti controlli di sicurezza (bella tematica quella dell'essere al sicuro) e la riflessione finale. 

A me i record non hanno mai affascinata. 
E, per la mia esperienza diretta, chi batte un record, non si sta confrontando con il record in sè. 
Si sta confrontando con se stesso e con i suoi limiti. Se lo fa per il record...di solito è al palo.

Sono una sportiva fin da bambina. Nuotavo a livello nazionale.
Il nuoto è uno sport interessante. Sei in squadra, ma nuoti solo. Hai te nelle orecchie quando sei in acqua. E' il tuo respiro, il tuo controllo polmonare a fare la differenza. La gestione dei fantasmi nella testa. La fluidità e l'abbandonarsi alla potenza dell'acqua per poterci scivolare in mezzo e farne parte. Usarla per te. 

Ho battuto record...del record fregava un cazzo. 
Ero io con me. Era il mio corpo, era la bellezza di sentire la potenza e la reattività. 
Sentirmi parte.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bisogno di essere visti.


E tu sei certa che sia questo il bisogno a cui risponde questa gente? 
Su quali basi ne sei tanto certa da dispiacerti per loro?


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_spleen_ @_ipazia_
> Ma secondo voi la storia è sentita oggi?
> Andare a vedere un grande cimitero di guerra fa riflettere? Si vede?
> Io mi sono ritrovata con le lacrime molti anni fa visitando un piccolo cimitero di guerra, tappa casuale tornando da una vacanza, leggendo le lapidi, le grandi imprese di ragazzini, tutti eroi naturalmente, tutti morti in nome della patria. Non perchè io abbia una particolare sensibilità, ero predisposta quel giorno ad accogliere, c'era silenzio in me e spazio.
> ...


Hai mai provato a raccontare la storia ai bambini?

non la roba pallosa che trovano sui libri del cazzo che si passano a scuola eh. 
La storia. 

Restano in silenzio...e ascoltano e ne vogliono ancora e ancora. 
Esplorare altri mondi, averne testimonianza. 

A me la storia in sè, quella dei libri non piace. La trovo stucchevole, ed è fondamentalmente scritta da chi ha avuto il potere di scriverla. Poi c'è l'altra storia, quella che non raccontata ma vissuta e la trovi nelle persone se le vai a cercare. 

Ho avuto la fortuna di avere un nonno che mi ha raccontato della guerra, che mi ha passato testimonianza concreta. 
Senza di lui non avrei avuto il minimo desiderio di imparare quel che c'è sui libri. 

E di storie ce ne sono tante. E ogni storia ha tanti finali. 

Hai mai pensato alla storia della disabilità?
Chi l'ha scritta? I disabili?
Di chi è la storia che viene raccontata? 

E poi c'è la Natura...che è storia vivente. 
E in questo ti condivido, se ho capito quel che intendi...serve mettere i piedi nudi sulla terra. O arrampicarsi su un albero. Starci in mezzo. 

Alla natura però. Non nel parco.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è coerente nemmeno per la vedova interdetta, che ha pure avuto la geniale idea di farci un figlio
> 
> A questo punto.. ognuno si prenda le sue responsabilità
> 
> ...


Cosa c’entra la moglie che non mi risulta abbia fatto il mio discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E tu sei certa che sia questo il bisogno a cui risponde questa gente?
> Su quali basi ne sei tanto certa da dispiacerti per loro?


Mi sembra una motivazione attendibile se si filmano.
Se una cosa la si fa per sé,non interessa la documentazione, magari in diretta.
Ci sarà chi lo fa per altri motivi.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra la moglie che non mi risulta abbia fatto il mio discorso.


Cioè in un tale che si sposa con una donna, e che fa questi sport, la moglie non c'entra nulla?


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra una motivazione attendibile se si filmano.
> Se una cosa la si fa per sé,non interessa la documentazione, magari in diretta.
> Ci sarà chi lo fa per altri motivi.


Capito il tuo ragionamento. 

Hai considerato la quantità di soldi che serve per fare determinate cose?
Il video che ho postato, è di uno che quelle robe che fa le fa grazie agli sponsor, compresi quelli stampati sulla tuta. 

E ti dispiaci per una motivazione tua che ritieni attendibile spalmata su altri?
Per chi ti dispiaci, per loro o per te che ti vedi al loro posto con la motivazione che tu vedi in loro?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè in un tale che si sposa con una donna, e che fa questi sport, la moglie non c'entra nulla?


Non c’entra nulla con il tema che ho posto.
Infatti io ho riportato il testo di Pennacchi che esalta la temerarietà come motore del cambiamento.
Volevo leggere opinioni individuali sul senso di responsabilità.
Non volevo fare un processo postumo a chi è morto.
Figuriamoci alla moglie di cui non so nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capito il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Hai considerato la quantità di soldi che serve per fare determinate cose?
> Il video che ho postato, è di uno che quelle robe che fa le fa grazie agli sponsor, compresi quelli stampati sulla tuta.
> ...


Veramente la prima cosa che ho detto in proposito che è una pubblicità.
Quindi ho ben chiaro che sono dei professionisti.
Le persone che hanno bisogno di essere viste sono talmente tante che mi pare una motivazione valida per chi si mette in mostra.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra nulla con il tema che ho posto.
> Infatti io ho riportato il testo di Pennacchi che esalta la temerarietà come motore del cambiamento.
> Volevo leggere opinioni individuali sul senso di responsabilità.
> Non volevo fare un processo postumo a chi è morto.
> Figuriamoci alla moglie di cui non so nulla.


Appunto, io parlavo del senso di responsabilità di una donna che sposa uno così

E pensa pure di farci un figlio

Eventualmente


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente la prima cosa che ho detto in proposito che è una pubblicità.
> Quindi ho ben chiaro che sono dei professionisti.
> Le persone che hanno bisogno di essere viste sono talmente tante che mi pare una motivazione valida per chi si mette in mostra.


Beh, si cerca uno sponsor perchè gli sponsor (ossia soldi) permettono di spingersi sempre più in là in termini di tecnica, possibilità, strumentazione. (e quindi anche riduzione dei rischi)

Sono professionisti perchè sono riusciti a rendere una passione un lavoro retribuito.
E la retribuzione permette loro disponibilità che chi non è professionista non ha, salvo abbia disponibilità personali ma son pochetti visti i costi. Ed è con quella retribuzione che si procurano i fondi per coltivare la passione, rendendola sempre più precisa e contestualizzata. 

La pubblicità è un mezzo. 
Uno scambio. 
Io mi lancio con red bull scritto sul culo e la gopro perchè red bull sul culo e gopro in testa permette il lancio con le maggiori disponibilità per poterlo fare. 

E lo stesso vale per gli alpinisti o per chi fa imprese che superano la soglia del non professionale. 

Avere soldi per coltivare una passione. Le passioni costano. 

Poi c'è il livello che sta sotto, che è interno. 
La motivazione interna all'esprimersi in certi fare. 
(che è poi quella che salta e trasforma alcuni professionisti in altro rendendoli sempre più lontani da ciò che erano in partenza quando il fine era la passione)

Oppure a te sembrano la stessa cosa? (trovare i mezzi per fare e la passione del fare)

Quanto alle persone che si mettono in mostra, beh, sono evidentemente più visibili di chi non si mostra. 
E si vedono e sembrano tante. Ma sono davvero tante o semplicemente sono visibili e lo sembrano? 

come si fa a contare chi esiste ma non si mostra? 

Ma più che altro...come si fa a guardar dentro e comprendere le motivazioni se quelle motivazioni vengono lette solo sull'apparenza riletta?

In tutto questo, non ho ancora capito perchè e per chi ti dispiaci


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

Z





ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, si cerca uno sponsor perchè gli sponsor (ossia soldi) permettono di spingersi sempre più in là in termini di tecnica, possibilità, strumentazione. (e quindi anche riduzione dei rischi)
> 
> Sono professionisti perchè sono riusciti a rendere una passione un lavoro retribuito.
> E la retribuzione permette loro disponibilità che chi non è professionista non ha, salvo abbia disponibilità personali ma son pochetti visti i costi. Ed è con quella retribuzione che si procurano i fondi per coltivare la passione, rendendola sempre più precisa e contestualizzata.
> ...


Mi dispiace chi ha il bisogno di essere visto.
È un bisogno di riconoscimento posto in una esibizione.
Proprio come chi fa l’impennata. Significa pensare di piacere per l’impennata e non poter piacere senza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Appunto, io parlavo del senso di responsabilità di una donna che sposa uno così
> 
> E pensa pure di farci un figlio
> 
> Eventualmente


Non sapendone niente, potrebbe anche avere avuto la garanzia che lui avrebbe agito diversamente.
Nel caso fosse stato tutto chiaro, sì lei avrebbe accettato la “irresponsabilità”.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sapendone niente, potrebbe anche avere avuto la garanzia che lui avrebbe agito diversamente.
> Nel caso fosse stato tutto chiaro, sì lei avrebbe accettato la “irresponsabilità”.


Ma infatti

Se sposi un uomo così,  e ci fai pure un figliolo.. che speri?

Che dopo faccia l'orto?

Vuol dire che ti piace uno così.. e se c'è da fare un irresponsabile, gli irresponsabili sono almeno due.

O no?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> Se sposi un uomo così,  e ci fai pure un figliolo.. che speri?
> 
> ...


Ma lei si lamenta? Sarà addolorata. 
Non lo so. Non seguo vicende che toccano aspetti dolorosi privati.
Ho preso l’evento come pretesto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei si lamenta? Sarà addolorata.
> Non lo so. Non seguo vicende che toccano aspetti dolorosi privati.
> Ho preso l’evento come pretesto.


Ma certo

Si partiva dalla riflessione che certi uomini non dovrebbero mettere su famiglia

E (di riflesso) certe donne non dovrebbero mettere su famiglia con certi uomini

Niente lamenti

Io parlavo di responsabilità

Che appunto è Corresponsabilita'


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo
> 
> Si partiva dalla riflessione che certi uomini non dovrebbero mettere su famiglia
> 
> ...


Veramente io ho parlato più volte di me.
Non era riferito a uomini, ma più alla responsabilità da genitori.
Spleen ha più parlato di responsabilità personale nei confronti di se stessi.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il tema era la responsabilità verso gli altri, partner e soprattutto figli.
> Se una persona desidera vivere pericolosamente non credo che sia coerente se contemporaneamente mette su famiglia.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e bisogna saper scegliere responsabilmente.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io ho parlato più volte di me.
> Non era riferito a uomini, ma più alla responsabilità da genitori.
> Spleen ha più parlato di responsabilità personale nei confronti di se stessi.


Allora ho interpretato male, scusa

Siccome ho letto UNA PERSONA , specificavo che z metter su famiglia ce ne vogliono 2


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Allora ho interpretato male, scusa
> 
> Siccome ho letto UNA PERSONA , specificavo che z metter su famiglia ce ne vogliono 2


Sai bene che a volte si mette su famiglia anche con dei non detti.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai bene che a volte si mette su famiglia anche con dei non detti.


Si, a volte si

Mi piacciono in non detti, a livello di riflessione intendo

Ci apro un 3d in area famiglia


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Z
> Mi dispiace chi ha il bisogno di essere visto.
> È un bisogno di riconoscimento posto in una esibizione.
> Proprio come chi fa l’impennata. Significa pensare di piacere per l’impennata e non poter piacere senza.


Ho capito il tuo dispiacerti. 

Se ci pensi, però, anche noi che scriviamo qui abbiamo bisogno di essere visti. Alternativamente non scriveremmo su un forum per mostrare le nostre immagini, i nostri pensieri, per discuterli. 
E, chi più chi meno, si piace ANCHE perchè piace. 

Che poi questa forma di esibizione umana riguardi il saper fare una impennata con la moto, arrampicarsi a 8000 o produrre pensieri è il contenuto. 

Si torna sempre all'assoluto di un significato. 
Esibizione. 

Io non vedo nulla di male nell'esibizione. 
Se l'esibizione non è l'UNICA via. 

Vedo invece parecchie disfunzioni nei giudizi (che vengono usati contro chi si esprime) emessi riguardo questa o quella esibizione, che è esposizione. 

Chi non ha bisogno di esser visto è altrettando dispiacevole a mio parere rispetto a chi ha bisogno di esser visto. 
Parlando di estremi. 

Poi c'è quell'oscillazione fra visto e non visto che caratterizza le vite di ognuno e il mondo in cui ci si scorre in mezzo senza aggrapparsi ai principi per stabilire l'oscillazione. 

Devo dire che fra chi si esibisce impennando col motorino - anche a 50 anni - e chi si esibisce coltivando e nutrendo una passione, io trovo maggior risonanza nel secondo caso. 
Dove l'esibizione è sostenuta da competenze particolari, che lasciano eredità e segni in chi resta. 

Ma fondamentalmente non mi dispiace per nessuno. 
Se no dovrei dispiacermi per chi decide di entrare in clausura, per chi si aggrappa ai principi per stare in piedi, per chi muore per gli ideali, etc etc. insomma, per tutti quelli che non scelgono quello che sceglierei io. 

E fondamentalmente ognuno sceglie invece la vita in cui si trova meglio.

Io ribadisco il pensiero che la responsabilità rispetto ad una famiglia non si misura semplicemente nel rimanere vivi. 
Ma la si misura nella presenza che si da, anche economica e materiale. E nella corresponsabilità. 

Quindi ci sono genitori che io considero irresponsabili che in montagna ci vanno da seduti sul divano guardando la tv, ma secondo i miei parametri col piffero che dovrebbero fare i genitori. 

Il punto è che secondo i miei parametri un sacco di gente dovrebbe dimettersi da genitore. 

E non è semplicemente il fare o non fare imprese a stabilirlo. 

Anzi. 

Se durante la guerra il presupposto per metter su famiglia fosse stato quello di rimanere vivi per la famiglia, nessuno avrebbe fatto famiglia. 
E non parlo delle guerre del passato. Parlo di quelle presenti. 
Dove i bambini perdono i genitori ogni secondo. E soffrono pure loro eh. 
Probabilmente molto di più del figlio di questo scalatore. Che comunque avrà una vita che non gli chiederà di andare a raccoglier acqua in un pozzo infestato. 

Nella vita, si muore. 

La differenza è la vita che lasci vissuta dietro di te. 
Ed è in quella che si gioca la responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai bene che a volte si mette su famiglia anche con dei non detti.


Che è come minimo come scalar gli ottomila sapendo che corri il rischio di morire. 

O no?


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che è come minimo come scalar gli ottomila sapendo che corri il rischio di morire.
> 
> O no?


No, finché sei qui poi a tentar rimedio.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, finché sei qui poi a tentar rimedio.



e come si fa a metter rimedio ad uno stile omissivo? (uso stile appositamente. Faccio riferimento ad una struttura che è tale...quindi talvolta è semplicemente senza la consapevolezza di essere). 
co-costruito fra l'altro e validato dalla quotidianità...

fino a quanti strati di omissione c'è rimedio?


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> e come si fa a metter rimedio ad uno stile omissivo?
> co-costruito fra l'altro e validato dalla quotidianità...
> 
> fino a quanti strati di omissione c'è rimedio?


In questa vita fino alla morte.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In questa vita fino alla morte.


ho aggiunto una cosa. La riscrivo. 

Io non ho uno stile omissivo. 
Sono espressiva, esibizionista anche, fino al fastidio. (dell'altro). 

Non sono capace di omettere, se non intenzionalmente e per un fine ben preciso. 

Ma chi ha uno stile omissivo e gli si chiede se è omissivo spesso e volentieri manco sa cosa significhi esserlo e ritiene di non esserlo trincerandosi dietro il "io sono così".

Questo per rimanere in impianti di un certo livello di intelligenza. 

Poi c'è questo stesso stile declinato nella sempre più profonda inconsapevolezza e distanza da sè.

Vedi rimedio?


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho aggiunto una cosa. La riscrivo.
> 
> Io non ho uno stile omissivo.
> Sono espressiva, esibizionista anche, fino al fastidio. (dell'altro).
> ...


A volte si. Io almeno ci sto provando.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte si. Io almeno ci sto provando.


Il tuo provarci da cosa dipende secondo te?


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tuo provarci da cosa dipende secondo te?


Dal fatto che sono viva. Essenzialmente quello.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dal fatto che sono viva. Essenzialmente quello.


quindi basta esser vivi per esser consapevoli - e quindi responsabili - di sè?

sei sicura?

EDIT: una roba tipo, mentre son vivo, va bene tutto. Tanto in un modo o nell'altro si può porre rimedio? 

che portando il ragionamento IT, se il tipo non fosse morto, il suo modo di vivere sarebbe andato bene? 
(visto che nessuno prima della sua morte si era messo a far discorsi a riguardo)


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> quindi basta esser vivi per esser consapevoli di sè?
> 
> sei sicura?


No. Non ho detto che  "basta". La sopravvivenza alle omissioni  (omettere e' anche omettere una corretta valutazione di un rischio. Che non vuol dire "volere", o "cercarsi" la morte) e' il presupposto per  imparare a contare. Mi dicesti in altra discussione che sono in una sorta di  "ricerca" di limiti. Beh. Anche per un atleta quella ricerca e' necessaria. Fare male i calcoli purtroppo è come ometterli. Si parlava nel post di apertura anche di chi muore con una saponetta nella vasca. Come fosse morte peggiore. La morte per me (io credo così) e' transizione. Passaggio. Valico. Puoi passarlo in due modi: con coscienza, o senza coscienza. La consapevolezza di te qui la fai nel durante. Non nel momento della morte.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non ho detto che "basta". La sopravvivenza alle omissioni (omettere e' anche omettere una corretta valutazione di un rischio. Che non vuol dire "volere", o "cercarsi" la morte) e' il presupposto per imparare a contare. Mi dicesti in altra discussione che sono in una sorta di "ricerca" di limiti. Beh. Anche per un atleta quella ricerca e' necessaria. Fare male i calcoli purtroppo è come ometterli. Si parlava nel post di apertura anche di chi muore con una saponetta nella vasca. Come fosse morte peggiore. La morte per me (io credo così) e' transizione. Passaggio. Valico. Puoi passarlo in due modi: con coscienza, o senza coscienza. La consapevolezza di te qui la fai nel durante. Non nel momento della morte.


Io distinguerei nettamente omissione ed errore di valutazione. 

Sono due percorsi diversi. 

Nell'errore di valutazione si sono sbagliati i calcoli. 
Potrebbe essere che alcuni dati non siano visti. 

L'omissione è ignorare con una intenzionalità più o meno consapevole i dati in gioco. 

A fare la differenza fa le due situazioni c'è l'intento. Al netto dell'errore che è parte dell'umana natura. 

Nell'omissione l'intento, più o meno in superficie, è togliere dalla vista ciò che non si vuol mostrare. In primis a se stessi. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui sottolineavo la questione del recupero da uno stile omissivo. 

Se sei una omissiva per struttura, l'intenzione non è al non omettere, ma allo smettere di negare alla vista quel che non si vuol vedere o che si vuol nascondere. 
E qui entra in gioco la volontà al discutere se stessi e al mettersi in discussione. 

Sovrapporre le due cose è appiattire l'essere umano al risultato delle sue azioni ignorando l'intenzionalità del fare e cadendo in quel che accennava @_spleen_, ossia la prevalenza del gesto. 

Concordo con te. 
Non è nella morte che si fan cose.
E' nella vita. 

E la morte è il rischio assoluto ad ogni azione, compreso lo scivolare in vasca. 

Per come la vedo io tutto il 3d è andato nella direzione della morte vista come Colei che pone fine ad ogni cosa. 
Vista quasi come una prova di colpevolezza. 

Quando a mio parere la riflessione, in particolare in situazioni come queste, è su cosa ha costruito e ha lasciato dietro di sè, morendo, chi ha vissuto. Anche pericolosamente. 

Questo è morto perchè ha sbagliato i calcoli della sua trasmutazione dell'impossibile in possibile. 
Io lo trovo tanto irresponsabile quanto chi rimane vivo sostenendo l'omissione e il non detto come stile di vita. 

Che una famiglia sia costruita sui non detti nella mia visione significa pensare di scalare l'everest in infradito.

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io distinguerei nettamente omissione ed errore di valutazione.
> 
> Sono due percorsi diversi.
> 
> ...


Si. Con una differenza. Scusa se sono ripetitiva. Che hai tempo per porre anche rimedio. Omissioni ed errori sono diversi nell'intento. Anche. Ma ci sono più spesso di quanto non si creda omissioni involontarie. Ed errori che ad usare un minimo di diligenza si evitano. Per il che pure l'intento diventa confuso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che è come minimo come scalar gli ottomila sapendo che corri il rischio di morire.
> 
> O no?


Chi lo nega? 
Lo scalatore era un pretesto.
L’ho detto più volte.
Del resto chi di noi va sull’Everest? 
Ma la responsabilità riguarda tutti.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Con una differenza. Scusa se sono ripetitiva. Che hai tempo per porre anche rimedio. Omissioni ed errori sono diversi nell'intento. Anche. Ma ci sono più spesso di quanto non si creda omissioni involontarie. Ed errori che ad usare un minimo di diligenza si evitano. Per il che pure l'intento diventa confuso.


Sovrapponi l'intento con il risultato. 

Se l'intento è non omettere, e quindi sto attivamente e proattivamente collaborando con me stessa per non commettere omissioni, non avrò credo mai un risultato perfetto di totale non omissione. Ma la direzione è quella contraria all'omissione. 

Se l'intento è fare valutazioni corrette, e quindi sto attivamente e proattivamente collaborando con me per comprendere e dedicare attenzione e concentrazione, non avrò credo mai un risultato perfetto di totale assenza di errore. Ma la direzione è quella del muovermi responsabilmente e in attenzione. 

In entrambe queste situazioni, avrò comunque creato anche intorno a me le condizioni perchè in mia presenza (meglio) ma anche in mia assenza ci sia una miglioria (il rimedio non mi trova, mi sa di antica magia che accomoda in un balzo)

E parlo di intento distinguendolo da impegno. 

non mi basta per esempio l'impegno, senza l'intento a sostenerlo. 

Ed è qui che secondo me tutti i giudizi che si possono esprimere sono fondamentalmente espressioni di sè usando l'altro come passerella. 
Dell'intento...ne sa veramente qualcosa solo ed esclusivamente chi è dentro. Solo il diretto o la diretta interessata. 

Il tempo...è a mio parere solo una opportunità in più. 
Ma non è nel nostro controllo. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui ho parlato di bella morte, associandola ad una vita vissuta in fedeltà e assonanza con se stessi. 

Io potrei morire stasera. Sarei potuta essere già morta ennemila volte. 
Quel che lascio dietro di me sono gli intenti, le intenzioni che hanno guidato i miei gesti nel loro manifestarsi. 

E di conseguenza nella mia abilità (o disabilità) a farmene carico. 

Un buon peso lasciato indietro è la credenza magica dell'assoluto e della totalità.
Tutto giusto. Tutto sbagliato. 
Gesto perfetto. 
Risultato perfetto.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi lo nega?
> Lo scalatore era un pretesto.
> L’ho detto più volte.
> Del resto chi di noi va sull’Everest?
> Ma la responsabilità riguarda tutti.


beh.

L'everest in infradito è un modo di dire per dire che una famiglia sulle omissioni è altrettanto "storto" in termini di valutazioni del rischio di chi potrebbe pensare di scalare l'everest in infradito

(fra l'altro in montagna ho visto gente con figli appresso in infradito sul monte bianco...tanto per stare terra terra...bella roba in termini di pericolosità inconsapevole e non vista perchè apparentemente coperta dall'adeguatezza di una struttura. E non mi riferisco solo al fatto in sè, ma proprio alla struttura di certe menti che si dirigono nel mondo e all'intento che li guida nel loro fare). 

E quindi calare la pericolosità non solo collocandola di fronte alla possibilità della morte - che non nego essere più presente in alcune situazioni piuttosto che in altre, ma che sottolineo anche costantemente presente in ogni momento del nostro vivere, che essendo molto comodo e riparato tende a spostarla individuando comportamenti pericolosi e dimenticando che non serve un comportamento pericoloso per morire - e di conseguenza spostando il discorso della responsabilità su come si vive la vita. 

Sulle intenzioni che governano il fare. 

E quindi, come ha sottolineato anche skorpio, per esempio la corresponsabilità di una famiglia costruita in determinate condizioni di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh.
> 
> L'everest in infradito è un modo di dire per dire che una famiglia sulle omissioni è altrettanto "storto" in termini di valutazioni del rischio di chi potrebbe pensare di scalare l'everest in infradito
> 
> ...


Sul monte Bianco in infradito più che altro sono deficienti, proprio credono che se è agosto è uguale a Rimini e lì. 
Ovviamente anche irresponsabili.


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sul monte Bianco in infradito più che altro sono deficienti, proprio credono che se è agosto è uguale a Rimini e lì.
> Ovviamente anche irresponsabili.


E' un buon esempio secondo me quello di quei tipi, di quelle famiglie. 

Che non è tanto a mio parere legato alla stagionalità. Quello lo vedo in termini di superficie. 
E' legato al fatto che sul monte bianco ci si possa arrivare senza muovere un passo. SE non quello che PAGANDO si fa per passare dal suolo alla funivia che porta su. 

E l'irresponsabilità è negli infradito come simbolo di una non conoscenza di se stessi e di quel che si va a fare in giro. 

Delegando all'esterno (la struttura) la responsabilità della cura. 

Da qui discende il cosa insegnano ai loro figli personaggi (tanti, credimi) di questo genere. 
Che non è che insegnano semplicemente che sul monte bianco ci si può andare in infradito. 
Gli insegnano che si arriva senza fatica. Senza intenzione. Senza volontà. Senza dolore. 
Senza fallimento. 
In qualunque condizione. Basta che sia quella comoda e istantanea. 
Gli insegnano che il tempo è gestibile con la tecnologia. 
Gli insegnano che basta che ci sia qualcun altro a pensare e a conoscere e va tutto bene. 

Quel che conta è essere arrivati. 

Ed è qui che second me entra in gioco poi l'esser visti a cui credo facevi riferimento tu. 
Che è poi il motivo per cui dicevo che ci sono esser visti ed esser visti. 
SE mi faccio la foto sul monte bianco e ho ai piedi gli infradito l'intenzione di quella foto è ben diversa dall'esserci arrivata faticando e attraversando direttamente e in prima persona lo spazio e il tempo. Pagandone il prezzo. 
E correndone il rischio. 
EDIT: sottolineo, il rischio è parte del prezzo pagato. Che è la differenza col pagato della funivia e l'accesso, il rischio, ai limiti e alla consapevolezza. E anche agli errori di valutazione. 

La responsabilità è qui che si gioca secondo me. 
Nell'intenzione che guida il fare. Tutti i piccoli fare che compongono un gesto. (@foglia, è qui la rimediabilità. Non del gesto in sè. Ma della tensione al miglioramento di sè nella consapevolezza dell'imperfezione)
E la presenza a se stessi e al mondo mentre lo si fa.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io vedo la poesia dell'umano che prova non a fondersi ma ad esser parte.
> Ci vedo la tristezza di non riuscirci mai del tutto
> E la tensione vibrante di pochi istanti in cui sembra quasi di riuscirci
> La solitudine e la melanconia
> ...


Ho visto e ascoltato solo ora il secondo video che avevi linkato, con le parole di Enzo Maiorca. Le condivido.
Più che sporcato oggi direi violentato. Basta scrivere "mare plastica" nella ricerca di Google immagini per rendersi conto che siamo ben oltre lo sporcare.
Ho un ricordo di quegli anni dove solitamente ci sono pochi ricordi (avrò avuto 3/4 anni), sono stati dimenticati, di un barca con un pescatore che faceva un dono a noi bambini, dei cavallucci marini che erano rimasti impigliati nella rete. Ne mise in mano uno a ciascuno, e lo guardai nella mia piccola mano mentre diventava duro. Non sapevo che stesse morendo, non ne avevo mai visto uno in vita mia. Non capivo. I grandi intorno mi sorridevano e mi dicevano "sei felice? è bello vero?". Non capivo. Non capivo ma qualcosa non tornava.
L'uomo è parte della natura, è questa la cosa assurda, non è che è una cosa staccata dalla natura. 
Colgo le parole che dici _rimanere in silenzio e assaporare la propria nullità e il senso di appartenenza_ anche se le sento in modo diverso, se cammino in montagna, in un bosco mi capita di smettere di sentirmi uno, non sono più uno, sono parte integrante di tutto quello che ho intorno, sono nessuno, una particella di qualcosa di più grande ed enorme, come un pezzo di corteccia, come un filo d'erba. E la sensazione che provo è bella, perchè in realtà mi sento parte di qualcosa di molto più grande, i pensieri scorrono in modo diverso.
Solitamente c'è una cosa che mi ridesta da questo stato, la fame. Allora inizio a guardarmi intorno e sento la mia infinita ignoranza quando provo una forte attrazione per piante e fiori velenosi (lo scoprirò dopo, su libri dove andrò a identificare ciò che ho visto, libri scritti da uomini), dico questo perchè l'istinto primario che mi viene è cercare piante, fiori o bacche. E' proprio la fame che mi fa formulare questi pensieri (anche se a casa poi mangerò del formaggio, ad esempio). Una capra vive in me! 

Un'immagine di libertà, per tantissimi: un uomo su una cima, su un bosco, che alza le mani al cielo e urla.
Un urlo liberatorio? In quell'urlo non vede tutto ciò che scappa lontano da lui. Si isola. Ma non vede, si sente un semi-dio. Se urli copri i suoni di ciò che hai intorno.
E questo non lo capisco dell'uomo. A volte proprio non mi piace. 
L'adrenalina dei sport estremi fa sentire vivi, da quel senso di infinito e di essere parte di qualcosa di più grande, quindi probabilmente non è molto diverso da quanto mi è capitato di provare a volte. Forse ci cerca solo un modo diverso per sentirsi più nella Madre. Sicuramente nonostante la nostra evoluzione, e le nostre comode vite, sentiamo tutti una specie di richiamo verso l'utero della vita.

La canzone di Stefka Sabotinova, nella versione del primo video che hai linkato, mi ricordava qualcosa di indiano... più che altro i "vocalizzi" che non so se abbiano un nome specifico, mi chiedevo storicamente quel tipo di uso della voce femminile a cosa sia legato.


----------



## Foglia (20 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' un buon esempio secondo me quello di quei tipi, di quelle famiglie.
> 
> Che non è tanto a mio parere legato alla stagionalità. Quello lo vedo in termini di superficie.
> E' legato al fatto che sul monte bianco ci si possa arrivare senza muovere un passo. SE non quello che PAGANDO si fa per passare dal suolo alla funivia che porta su.
> ...


Beh. Di sicuro il tempo indietro non lo si riporta  

Sul resto e sul tuo precedente post ho la testa che si è un po' fusa, in questo momento . C'è qualcosa che mi e' dissonante, ma devo prima realizzare cosa. Forse è che dai per assodato che l'intento sia sempre chiaro e netto. Non lo confondevo con il risultato. Poi, ferma restando la responsabilità e la consapevolezza di sé, non riesco mai del tutto a levarmi che nella vita c'è di mezzo anche del gran culo e basta. Anche. Ho detto anche


----------

